# The G60 project



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

It's officially underway...my first Rado project (probably my last too bc my wife will divorce me if I buy another car). Show n' go is my ultimate goal. I'm looking to build up a strong, quick motor (hopefully around 200whp) and end up with a really clean, OEM euro look and feel to the car. I'll post pics as time goes on.
I plan on doing upkeep and maintenance work to the engine before we get really into thick of things. Germanautoparts.com, autohausaz.com, 1stvwparts.com have been my good and cheap buddies thus far. Need to take care of the leaks, etc...

Pics when I bought it in November

































Shortly after buying her, I took the rub strip off the side, changed the grill back to a stock, non-painted grill. The PO had done a miserable job of tinting their turn signals, so I just put the stock back ones for now. I changed the front door panels and back seat to leather as well.
On the way to the shop for:
charger rebuild
piston rings/bearings
port polish head
new intake/exhaust valves/guides
TT exhaust
TT cam
head gasket
engine bay clean up (removal and repositioning parts)
respray
euro lights
It wouldn't make it down to Newnan, so I towed to be safe...
































More to come.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by dpgreek at 9:32 AM 5-2-2008_


_Modified by dpgreek at 9:33 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

looks like you are gonna have lots of fun with it. good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradoman8 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: (Retrographic)*

look alot mine did when i first got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck!


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Retrographic)*

anothe ATL rado build up.....





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yoyo


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

it'll take some time (and esp cash) but it's worth it. Can't wait to be boostin again.


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

keep me posted I am doing the same thing and I am problably half way there. Keep me posted
cheers!!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (modstyle)*

*5-12 update* 
Went down to Newnan and Bryson and I got to work...
We pulled out the charcoal cannister/lines








then we pulled out the charger








then after some fun unbolting of the catalytic converter we pulled the heavy ass head/intake/exhaust manifold out....








and then finally got the head apart so it could be sent to the machine shop...








More to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by dpgreek at 1:32 AM 5-16-2007_


----------



## prob3r (May 13, 2006)

have fun man... ive been there







its worth it in the end though.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (prob3r)*

it's amazing how nasty things get in there after so many years....but it will definitely be worth it.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*5-19-07 Update*
Headed down to Newnan on Saturday and got some cleaning/removing done. 
Bryson got the parts cleaner ready along with some serious degreasing...
























Undid the head and pulled out the spark plugs.....aftermarket crapola.....gotta use W6DP0 on G60s....








Bryson gave me a tutorial on the brittleness of a G60 cam/gravity (it snapped in two)








Took apart the G-Lader....and noticed some fun stuff going on....hadn't blown up, but was very close...time to rebuild...








Look at those swirl marks....








Next had to pull off the heavy ass front bumper....








Removing the radiator/AC lines next...








and Voila!...ready for more removal/cleaning...


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Go fast parts were ordered today you dirty greek. all sorts of oversized valves, smaller stems, smaller valve guides... the good stuff


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

Hell yeah! thanks bro. Step 2 now is finding G-lader rebuild kit and displacer for cheap....anyone???


----------



## GreatRedRad0 (Oct 16, 2006)

just got my rebuild kit from bahnbrenner
not cheap but it is what it is btw it doesnt include the side bearing on the displacer


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (GreatRedRad0)*

Glad to see the car is coming along nicely. I was just thinking about it the other day, 
I wouldn't trust Bryson with my car though, he smells like a bag full of *******s.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

He is the smelly kid in class for sure...what up gravy? how's the monster truck coming along?


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Truck is doing fine, clutch is FINALLY going in this weekend, however, I did pick me a up a new toy:
















2000 3/4 ton cummins turbo diesel. Fully built suncoast triple disc tranmission(good for up to 1300 ft/lbs), 4" SS exhaust, HD towing package with overload springs, rebuilt rear end and front end, and so on.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

damn man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that's a freakin truck. my dad has a sweet turbodiesel as well...those things have some nasty pick up. congrats on the new toy


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*UPDATE 6-3-07*
Parts from TT came in.....going in very soon...








The one on the right is a lot slimmer...








1mm bigger
















Smaller and tapered








Time for G-Lader fun....
*BEFORE*








Bryson meticulously worked it....
































Bryson giving the G-Lader the show-stopper








*AFTER*
3-Finned, Ported on outlet and intake side.....let the air flooooow....
















Say hello to the new BBM Solid motor Mount for now, gotta still pull everything and get clean








Bye Bye AC...
















More to come...stay tuned


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: The G60 project (dpgreek)*

Very inspiring!
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_*5-19-07 Update*
Undid the head and pulled out the spark plugs.....aftermarket crapola.....gotta use W6DP0 on G60s....









Those are Baru? I don't know who told you Baru is garbage but there not. 
Great build dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrownSoda (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

look like ngk's to me


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (BrownSoda)*

I don't think they were Baru...I'm going back to the stock plugs. I've read that those work best on the G60s.The ARP stuff comes in this week along with new displacer/supercharger rebuild kit from Corradoparts.com (awesome stuff, great price and Steve is awesome to work with). Head is going to get worked on this week as well.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Hi there,
Have you got any pics of the intercooler mounted with the front bumper off please? I've got one to fit to my project car, but it never had one from factory (was a 16V) so I can't quite see how it fits!
Thanks, Mikki x


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

if you scroll up a bit....there's a pic of the front bumper off....with the intercooler pipes stil attached to the intercooler.....you can't really see it that well though...


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_
Those are Baru? I don't know who told you Baru is garbage but there not. 
Great build dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You can see NGK on the outer plug. Those are junk for a G60.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

Still no package for rebuild goods.....probably tomorrow.....This Saturday...more fun in the sun


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

rebuild parts in.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLC Dubster (Feb 20, 2006)

audiquattroturbo has the same rebuild kit as BBM for 300-350 bucks


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (SLC Dubster)*

that's who I bought from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: The G60 project (dpgreek)*

nice build, love the cleanisness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## southafricanmatt (Feb 3, 2006)

Im so glad to see that I'm not the only one representing rado in the ATL. Good work guys. 
Just took my g60 out and examined it without opening it, just to see if i needed a rebuild on the thing. It seems to be working fine when i turn it; but will i compromise the seals if i open it up to check?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by southafricanmatt at 7:15 PM 6-5-2007_


_Modified by southafricanmatt at 7:16 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (southafricanmatt)*

You won't compromise any seals when you open it but if everyhting checks out you will need to use some zero tolerance shellac to seal the case halves again. It can be bought at any local autoparts store. You need to open it up to really tell if it needs a rebuild.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

the eagle has landed....rebuild fun ready for saturday


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Cool build thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

*6-16-07 UPDATE*
Got down to the garage late but got a bunch done. Thanks to awesome rebuild kit from corradoparts.com, the charger will be rebuilt and finished by next week. We started out by taking off the power steerling lines and draining. Then it was on to taking out the motor








Settin her down...
















Naked corrado ready for more degreasing/cleaning








Took the transmission off








This flywheel maybe lighter next go around...








Degreasing, scrubbing and cleaning the good ol PG








This week Bryson is going to be putting the charger back together. In the meantime I'm working on the G60 FMIC from Germany (will hopefully have soon). The immediate next steps are going to be cleaning up the electrical. Figuring out what I need/dont need, rerouting wires through the frame rails, battery relocation, pulling out interior stuff as well (headliner, rear tray to wrap in black vinyl).
Below are some shots of Byron's Jetta getting worked on
















suspension is rockin...








Guts...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

and as luck would have it Mike from German Car Performance in the blink of an eye found me a front mount G60 intercooler for a great price...so that's on the way! Mike freakin rules!! Say goodbye to the dinky little stock intercooler....Needs some cleaning...but is in great condition.










_Modified by dpgreek at 5:44 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Looking good guys. Cant wait to see this both of your cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (vw_jason79)*

U bend and gasket also on the way...


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Dimitri your tight bora sig just threw a ton of pop-ups on my comp. check your link


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

*6-24-07 UPDATE*
Jesus-Christ on a popsicle stick.....it was freaking hot as balls today. Got to Newnan at 9:30 am and started early. My damn camera battery died, so we took shots with Bryson's cam. Pics to be posted soon...stay tuned.
Today we started out with the good ol frozen e-brake cable/rear calipers. Jacked the car up, and took off the PO's ghetto ass tire selection. Wrong lugs on the car of all things. (I'll have a pictorial how-to coming up on the e-brake fix up (per corrado-club.com write up) soon. While we had the calipers off, I painted the new/used rear calipers with red paint. Two nice shiny coats. Third to come.
In the meantime, Bryson took apart the block. We knocked the pistons out and have some fun with gushing oil/antifreeze coming out of the cylinders. (very afterbirth-esque). Then I hopped in for the dash/carpet removal. Taking out the carpet is a b.itch.....but had to be done for cleaning up the carpet and for the wiring fun we're going to have. 
Pics to come...successful day.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

sounds fun. i just finished puttin the engine BACK into my car after i took it out to do some work in it, but there's no compression in the #1 cyclinder i think the head needs work too.


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Italianboy730* »_sounds fun. i just finished puttin the engine BACK into my car after i took it out to do some work in it, but there's no compression in the #1 cyclinder i think the head needs work too.

One of your valves are prollie not seating right. Did you do a wet compression test?
I gotta meet you and Bryson sometime, Dimitri. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (vw_jason79)*

for sure bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif going to any durtydub stuff soon?


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

awesome project. much inspiration. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_for sure bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif going to any durtydub stuff soon?

usually cant cause i am working, but now that im back in school i have thursday nights off so i might be making it out more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (vw_jason79)*

ordered some new rear rotors....the ones on there are in bad shape...Brys...need some pics...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

been waiting on this a while...can't wait to get it painted


----------



## flannelhippie (Dec 19, 2005)

Good write up so far, good luck with the build.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

dayum dude, its going to look sick once it gets done...you guys are doing a great job..
nice to see more people fixing their corrados....









yoyo


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

*Parts Update - 07-03-07* On it's way:
From Bahnbrenner.com








































From Autotech.com








From BestPriceCarParts.com (cheapest so far








From the dealership (much cheaper)


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

shweet mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*

Found out the head is done and is absolutely amazing. I can't wait to see it and get some pics up. Another update, just got these as well....
65mm pulley








Serp belt for non ac








vbelt for non ac


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

What's this?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*

pulley for non-AC from a MKIII


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

yo demitri poppagotalottadickulous..... you and bryson doing some serious work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking good and looks like a fun project guys.... keep up the good work/progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and this piece better be ready for nopi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
take care,
nash
p.s. the supercharger looks oh-so-cute....


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Nashty Rabbit)*

fun continues.....just picked up these delphi lucas fuel injectors:








and this bosal header










_Modified by dpgreek at 4:39 AM 12-10-2007_


----------



## sjettav (Jun 22, 2004)

D what # are the injectors? i need to get some for the jetta sooner or later.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (sjettav)*

42lb


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Looking doog bud. I will prolly be down in that area in a few weeks to go see Thomas. Lets set it up so I can take a look. Let me know. 
Hows the rest of life treating ya? 
-Greg


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

for sure bro. Life's been good man. Same ol. You? I've just workin damn hard bc the rado won't pay for itself..haha. I just want to get back to it...it's been a few weeks since we messed with it...I'll let you know when we're down there...just hit me up


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

KEEP up the good work...looking to see the finished product....remember, *paitence*.......







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yoyo


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

*7-21-07 UPDATE *
It was another scorcher in South Georgia, but we got some good stuff done
First was checking out the redone head with all the new valves, guides, etc... Amazing job! Nothing like getting head
































Then we had a visit from Bryson's ass...








JK...it was his midget pigmie dog.....not going into the engine...








got the new ATE rear rotors out to put on...
















took out the master cylinder/brake boost to keep cleaning the engine bay up...








took out the seatbelts and headliner to get wrapped in black vinyl








check out my DIY on removing headliner for more photos..
then after carefully cutting all the black loom around all the wiring harness material in the engine bay and zip tying....we pulled the wires into the car








the rear is a good storage place
















VOILA...clean engine bay, ready to go to get shaved, grinded and resprayed tornado red








speaking of red, all while the fun was happening, I put a final coat on the rear calipers
















then after some planning, got the parts ready to go to the powder coater http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








stay tuned


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

love the project man


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (jasonknezo)*

Just picked these up...
Autotech Adjustable Cam Gear








Aluminum Intermediate Shaft Pulley


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Looking good, glad to see someone restoring a g60 like me . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (vdubpimpx)*

Euro seat belt set up came in.....now I'm waiting for the frickin intercooler to show up. I paid for it in June, it got shipped August 4th cuz I had to wait on the U-bend to get shipped from VWMS to GCP....and now it's in limbo somewhere either in German customs or US customs


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

This thread is awesome. Everything looks great so far! You guys are doing excellent work from what I can tell.


----------



## joenchrissy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: The G60 project (dpgreek)*

Arn't those the tubes i bought from you?


----------



## spod (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

where did you get the grill?
Is there any manufacturer markings?
I'm looking for one as well


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (spod)*

the grill is an old school bonrath grill...don't make em anymore...however there was one on ebay recently. I still haven't gotten mine in yet because Douche Post and the US. Post office can't get their act together


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*10.12.07 UPDATE* 
It's been a long damn time, but fortunately we got back on it...tonight was more prep for grinding the bay than anything. First I start off with my powder coated goodies....can't wait to see them in (valve cover didn't get cleaned as much as desired, so it's heading back)...
















Now for removing the spot welds (yours truly in action..first time)...








after they were removed, Bryson came in with the mini jack hammer and kicked the welded pieces' arses...
















before








after








then it was time to remove the unnecessary screws sticking out
















Had only one casualty.....a crushed, half filled beer 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but it's all good...there were more in the fridge















Tomorrow...we start grinding and smooooooothing. Maybe even putting in the suspension. More to come.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*10.20.07 UPDATE* 
After detailing a limo we got to work on the suspension. Here's a pic of my C jacked up (on jacks and because I have a million parts laying around in it for storage)








For the suspension, I put in Bilstein HD front/rear along with Eibach ground control adjustable springs. Below are a few pics of the suspension change.
For a complete step by step DIY on the change with photos check out my link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...04618
































Then it was time to start grinding the bay for smoothness and getting ready for paint.
















and after...
















Me with my sweet shades on...








I still got more to go tonight...stay tuned


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_*UPDATE 6-3-07*
Say hello to the new BBM Solid motor Mount for now, gotta still pull everything and get clean










With all the power you're hoping to get out of this thing, I wouldn't use that part man. My BBM Solid front mount cracked the mounting bracket, so I switched to the early A2 Style solid rubber mount instead of the Corrado's stock hydraulic one to allow it some room to give but still be firmer than stock. Just my $0.02. Otherwise, great project man. I wish I had time to and space (and money) to treat my car this well... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (firstorbit84)*

Really? Damn....I'll look into it. How did it crack?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

I'm not gonna turbo it (not yet...or until the charger blows and I get pissed..hah). Probably gonna get a little over 200 whp...you don't think that BBM will last?


----------



## Urieal (Nov 16, 2005)

I come home for leave from Iraq during the holidays...good to see another ATL G60 getting some love.
I live in Fayetteville(when not deployed to this poophole). I'd bring my G60 by, but it's on stands and covered while I am away in the sandpit.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for going the extra mile on everything.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Urieal)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you for going an extra 1000 miles to fight for the U.S. I'd like to see your G60 sometime. Thanks!


----------



## Urieal (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

My Rado's down at my folks place in Shiloh(about an hour south of Fayetteville).
My mother in law didn't want it sitting in her yard while I was deployed. CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT!!!! The way I see it, a Rado in the driveway doubles the property value!


----------



## Ische (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_I'm not gonna turbo it (not yet...or until the charger blows and I get pissed..hah). Probably gonna get a little over 200 whp...you don't think that BBM will last?

if it doesn't this setup will...








Grade 8 bolt and 3 hockeypucks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Four6ty (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (firstorbit84)*

My bracket cracked too, pulled it out rewelded it and all is good...


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_I'm not gonna turbo it (not yet...or until the charger blows and I get pissed..hah). Probably gonna get a little over 200 whp...you don't think that BBM will last?

Naw, my BBM solid mount didn't fail, it was the top mounting bracket the attaches it to the engine that cracked. Probably got torqued too much in the twisties during auto-x.
There's stories over on the CCC forums and on the 'tex of guys whose bracket broke and caused the charger to dent the hood when the front of the engine lifted under acceleration. I've got all the G60 upgrades to put down maybe 170 whp and mine almost did this too.








So if you're hoping for 200+ whp, I'd think about the solid rubber early A2 style mount or reinforcing the upper mounting bracket for the solid BMM, like Four6ty suggested. The early A2 style should be fairly easy to come across. It replaces the failed bracket entirely and is a better design IMO.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (firstorbit84)*

*12.8.07 UPDATE*
Went up to Forrest Park and got to work on the car today. Bryson went above and beyond grinding, fiberglassin' and sanding. Took some inventory and getting ready to finish the bay soon. A shavin will we go.....Here's some pics:
















sprayed with epoxy to avoid any rusting...








mmmmm....smoothing out....








second wave of figerglassing.....more to come....








right side, soon to be shaved
















the man in the flesh....









_Modified by dpgreek at 11:00 PM 12-9-2007_


_Modified by dpgreek at 11:01 PM 12-9-2007_


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

looks good man
i just picked up a us spec t-red g60 today too...i'm in canada
thinking i might turn it into a track car as i already have my jetta g60 as a daily
keep up the good work man


----------



## chrissy2140 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

awesome project man i need to get off my ass and work on my corradou inspired me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (chrissy2140)*

nice work!!! keep it up


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (TorontoCorrado)*

preshiate the props! Gotta give most of all the credit to Bryson. He knows his stuff.







Can't wait to start rebuilding the motor again....


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

sometimes, i wonder how bryson sees with that hat tilted so low..lol...love the work you guys got done so far..Cant wait till its done. I have a feeling it wont be any time soon.








Elvir


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Elvir2)*

I hope so...I just got great news and my parts are coming from Deutscheland


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

niizzeee build thread... subscribed


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

*12.30.07 UPDATE*
Today Bryson, Tim and I worked on the bay again. After several applications of fiberglass, bondo and sanding, the left side is practically done. The right side of the bay needs more work for smoothing and shaving.








































































Tim giving me the finger...








Grand master B and his bondo hydraulic pimped out limo


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Finally, after having the GD package lost from Germany months ago, Mike from GCP was able to find another G60 intercooler system in record time.....it's leaving today from Deutschland! Can't wait to get it


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_I'm not gonna turbo it (not yet...or until the charger blows and I get pissed..hah). Probably gonna get a little over 200 whp...you don't think that BBM will last?

good luck getting over 200whp with a charger
many try, few get there
the powdercoated stuff looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

I'm relying more on the headwork to get me there than the charger. We'll see.....if not...may have to figure something else out if not just settling for less.
The black powdercoated parts will be for sale soon. I found some silver powdercoated and ceramic coated pieces that look nicer. I think the all silver/natural look maybe the way I'm now wanting to go thematcially. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Cars coming along nicely. 200 will be hard to do even with the head work, I have tried. I still need to meander down there one of these days when I aint working on these:








Or doing this:








Keep up the good work, and give bryson a kick in the balls for me.








-Greg


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

we're actually closer in Forrest Park. we're getting together this Friday if you're bored or just want to drink a beer. How's the big truck doing?


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Wish I woulda seen this sooner. One of these days,we need to get together. 
And, the big truck is gone.......in place of a few others.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

*1-19-08 UPDATE*
More Bondo, Sanding and Fiberglass on the right side of the bay....it's a long labor of love...but will be sweet when shaved...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*2-12-08 UPDATE* 
Went down to the shop and got some more work done. Tonight, we pulled out the nasty carpet to clean (which was waterlogged and smelled horrible)
















Here's the car with no carpet








Pulled out the old heater core








In with the new one








I started smoothing the right side of the fiberglass








Bryson made a new batch to fill in the left side frame holes and to keep smoothing the right side
















































More to come....

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*2-22-08 UPDATE*
Went up to the shop for a few hours. Bryson did some sanding, more filling and bondo. Gonna work a bunch tomorrow....hopefully be done very soon with the bay. Stay tuned


----------



## GoUglyEarly (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Dude, this looks just like my buddies project....................Oh, wait a minute...........


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (GoUglyEarly)*

who's the duche w/ the hat on crooked?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

*2.23.08 UPDATE*
Gotta lot of work done today. Bryson started with more sanding and fiberglass on the left side of the bay
















Pluggin holes








Bryson then cut the lip on the right side of the bay 








in the meantime Jesse (the mad scientist) and I removed all the other crap from the car to get it ready for body work and paint...removed the sunroof








removed the side mirrors








removed the door handles...(see my diy door handle removal for more pics and details)








more sanding








Jess and I removed the tail lights and spoiler
























































Bryson meticulously sanding away
















after more bondo and sand, Bryson applied a guide coat
















getting ready for the sealer 
















time to start spraying...
































after letting it dry, Bryson sprayed on the primer:
















mmm mmm smoothness...
























Tuesday, we're going to wetsand and reprimer the left side to prepare for paint. Then we're tackling the right side and firewall....stay tuned











_Modified by dpgreek at 6:13 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Looks great man! Looks an aweful lot like my bay right now. Lot's of work, trust me I know. But it pays off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Question, what sealer are you using?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*

I can't remember...Jess or B...chime in...I think the primer is a polyester primer? not polyeurathane...


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

I used an epoxy (BASF) mixed 4:1:1 w/ laquer to seal it and give corrosion protection then used a polyester primer (resign based primer not a urethane) for the first layer for a good substrate. I will wet sand that with 180 first then 320 and put down a urethane primer from Glasurit. When used properly poly primers do not shrink and can cover and hold out even 80 grit (not recommended).


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

Lookin' good, baby D! Love seeing the progress pics.
Continued luck to you gals.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

preshiate bro! it's coming along http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

OPA!!!!!

how's the wifey? how's the cah? let's party at worthersee!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (sin bar)*

whaaat up? all is well.....we will definitely be partying


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

this looks wicked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

I like it aswell!!!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*

*03-01-08 UPDATE*
It's a little late coming in...but here nonetheless. Went to QC today and here's what we did:

Bryson started out the left side with guide coat








then he bondoed and filled in more of the right side to get it ready to sand some more and smooth









I sanded and stripped away all the damn gunk and leftover glue that held the windshield in place

















Rear glass was removed without busting (thank god) so we can shave the rear windshield wiper










More sanding


















Time for acid


























after dry time...it was time for more primer




















































Wetsanding is next and it's ready to paint


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

that loooks goooooood, dmitri!
done yet?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (sin bar)*

thanks bro. I wish it was ready yet.....getting there. should be done by durtyfest for sure.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

I wish I had my car in a shop then I'd have no reason not to work on it. Your work looks perfect dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

Thanks toffee.....what happened to your rado? I give all the credit to Bryson though....It's 98% him and about 2% me....I think there are days he wishes he could sandpaper my face off for making him shave the bay...but he knows his stuff for sure and that's why it's coming out well. I'm learning a ton of stuff and helping out as much as I can along the way. Stay tuned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BERTO171 (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Looking good D, cant wait to see it!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (BERTO171)*

*3.15.08 Ides of March Update*
Amongst the tornados and insane weather, we managed to get some work done. Started out with me popping off all the clips and opening up the heater box to remove the AC evaporator...
















Removed the blower motor and good bye AC....








cleaned up the pieces








once cleaned, etc... Bryson busted out the adhesive to reseal it with the ac...and it was much lighter








































The right side of the bay felt neglected so it was time to sand it down...
































after a while of sanding and shaping, it was time to spray the rust prevention green fun all over the right side ...more sanding and shaping to come...
























Stay tuned


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Just picked up a new right front fender from Fab Five Freddy and 2 of these








electric fans from Summit via Russ.....one 10" and one 12" fan to keep the radiator cool.


----------



## G60Turbolet (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Very nice work! Can't wait to see it at DurtyFest.
Where did you pick up the Corrado from?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (G60Turbolet)*

Some dude had taken it up to Brian at Eurotech to get fixed. He wanted to sell it and Brian let me know about him....and the rest is history. I was going to buy this phat black one from a guy nearby (who I think is still selling his) but he wanted WAY too much for it and wouldn't budge


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*3.18.08 UPDATE* 
Headed down to the shop, grabbed some Micky D's....and then sanded the whole firewall/back side of the engine bay down. After getting it down to a nice dull finish, Bryson came through with the fiberglass and patched up and filled a bunch of the holes we won't need to continue the shaving process. I forgot the camera...so no pics this time. Will have more soon.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*3.29.08 UPDATE*
Today we got a buttload done down in FP. Mainly the firewall and the right side of the bay. Bryson started with the sanding of the fiberglass on the firewall:
























Then he applied another coat of the fiberglass resin/bondo
















In the meantime, I grabbed the 80 grit and went to town sanding down the right side of the bay (and I have 3 nails missing from sanding them off..haha)
















More sanding and smoothing
























Last coating of fiberglass, etc...








Stay Tuned


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

i love you...in a non gay way lol my next project will have a shaved bay


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

This os one of my favorite builds yet.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

looks good man


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (digifart)*

thanks to all....it's taking time but it'll be worth it to get it done right.


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

all that glass is gonna crack and fall off. Hope he stands behind it.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

*4-11-08 UPDATE*
Gotta lot done today...
Sanding the right of the bay 








































After cutting away all the seal where the rear hatch glass was and filing it down to metal, Bryson cut out the notch to shave the rear hatch where the rear wiper goes...
















naked bay ready for the sealer...
















































time for primer








































and after all that Bryson sanded the whole outside to start the road to exterior painting








more coming


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*4.12.08*
Today rocked...gotta ton done thanks to the following...
first and foremost Bryson
PDKrazy Jesse
Deejay (sorry if mispelled your name bro)
Berto 
They all really helped a crapload today....started out by meeting at 9:30 am in Newnan and loaded up all the leftover engine blocks and transmissions and moved them up to Forrest Park. We got there and Deejay and Berto started removing the rear hatch..








Berto Pimpin








Hatch Gone








Then Berto and Deejay took off the doors
















In the meantime, Jesse and I tackled the rear Brembo rotors/wheel bearing regreasing, rear e-brake line install....
Jesse took off the bumper








Fiddling with the piston compression tool








After some ingenious maneuvering, Jesse was able to put the calipers/carriers on both sides with only 1 carrier bolt....gotta pic of the rest tomorrow morning...
All the while Bryson had Deejay do touch up on the bay with some sandpaper...








And after a long day, the guys got into a MKIII convertible for a ride.....


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

went up to FP last night....started to lay out the engine....bought a butt ton of parts today including:


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

wooooooo!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (sin bar)*

Damn DP **** is hot! Great work goin into this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bryson the infamous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Thanks Tim...I appreciate the kind words....Bryson has worked his ass off and it def. shows.....can't wait til durtyfest...


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

From what I can tell...Bryson works his ass off every dub he touches. Oh..and the other makes too







If I did not have buddy that paints well and hollow pockets...I would use Bryson in a heartbeat








I need to come chat with you about the motor to get me some G60 102 classes in


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

picked up something fun before the weekend...










_Modified by dpgreek at 4:41 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*4.15.08 UPDATE*
A little late.....been slack with the camera. Had gone down to the shop. Messed with the block. We removed the crankshaft before Bryson started cleaning out the cylinders before honing them...


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

love this build


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Adding this one to my watched topics







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

The Mad Scientist (Jesse aka GoUglyEarly) has done some bomb ass polishing work on the old 170 degree U-bend....


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*5.02.08 UPDATE*
So Freakin Jacked....my new shoes came in!!! 4 x 100, et 30


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

MMMMMM Borbet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (PSUCorrado)*

one of my favorite wheels on a corrado. Type T's, right?
edit: damn, 16x9s, NICE


----------



## BERTO171 (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

I am so stoked you chose to go with those wheels. They are my favorite!!


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

wow, can you be done yet? the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (needaveedub)*

once the paint job gets finished, it shouldn't be too long...thanks for reading the thread


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

I couldn't say no Berto.....ever since I saw the T's on another rado with that dish, I think I had made up my mind. One of the last few in that displacement too from Borbet


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*5.10.08 UPDATE* 
Today was freaking awesome. Got a ton of stuff done. *HUGE THANKS TO BRYSON, DJ, JESSE and NASH FOR ALL THEIR HELP * This is going to be a long thread.....so here I go:
Got there around 3, and we starting sanding the door jams while Jesse hit up the bay...
















Nash showed up with the R and started rolling his fenders while I started cleaning the inside and the Mad Scientist and DJ kept sanding the bay
























Nash using the dremel....








cleaned up inside....








DJ ground out the seams on the back to get ready for filler...
























Brysons durty mullet








Time for primer....








































After a buttload of sanding after it was primed....
































Time for the respray...

































And after 4-5 coats of clear....








Then we put it in the E-Z-Bake Oven...
















BEAUTIFUL RED.....








next up: bay, doors, hood, hatch, spoiler....then on to the engine...


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















yoyo


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

CANNOT WAIT FOR THIS TO BE DONE


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

PiMp.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lanceevox)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

I need a haircut bad...


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*

hells yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (matchstick_vr)*

is this going to be ready for saturday?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

not a chance....I'm really hoping we'll make durtyfest...


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

I am so stoked to see how this turns out, awesome project man
Beers to you!


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (istrawn)*

will you make SOWO?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

unfortunately not....got some garage passes for the nascar all star race. Free booze and food...can't pass it up. Will definitely be at durtyfest


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

found a VR radiator for cheap from good ol autohausaz.com and got this (among a few other things) from Taylor...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

just picked these up too...


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

bay painted yet?


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Niiiice!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (HyDrOPoNiC)*

not yet dude....probably Friday night


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

dude at least it isn't aviator gray


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*









you don't dig the aviator gray?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_








you don't dig the aviator gray?


I like Chrylers Aviator grey of it but just aviator gray http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Nash knows what I mean








Seriously...Progress is nice. That Radder is lookin purty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_








you don't dig the aviator gray?


just hoping Nash reeds this thread, i actually do like both colours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

I got a wild hair....and I've change my mind on color. Too many red cars out there, so I'm going with my original choice before we started on the respray...coming soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dpgreek at 3:41 AM 5-24-2008_


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_I got a wild hair....and I've change my mind on color. Too many red cars out there, so I'm going with my original choice before we started on the respray...coming soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by dpgreek at 3:41 AM 5-24-2008_


pics or it isn't true


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Bryson is going to kil you
_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_I got a wild hair....and I've change my mind on color. Too many red cars out there, so I'm going with my original choice before we started on the respray...coming soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by dpgreek at 3:41 AM 5-24-2008_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

we talked about it and it's cool....we're going to start after nash's is done....only stipulation is that I have to throw a euro 90mm lip on it......NO PROBLEM WITH THAT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

and the sexual favor thing


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*

we already peed on your car, you want action too?


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

not true if there's no pics


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*5.31.08 UPDATE*
Today was a productive day. Got my headliner wrapped in black vinyl and it's looking mighty OEM thanks to Ben Daffer of Car Stereo Plus in Atlanta, GA









































For a full DIY Headliner Wrapping thread, check out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3866672
then i went to Brysons and I scotch brited the whole inside of the car after Jesse and I pulled out ALL the wiring. The car is a shell at this point getting for the new color...aww yeah


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

wanna see more


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (revival)*

gettin there....stay tuned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

is Nash's car out of the shop yet?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

It's done from what I know and saw on Saturday. Now we can hop on it and get mine ready for H20


----------



## German Corrado (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Very good job so far Dimitri and Bryson and everone else.
I like what you do.
Maybe you can surpise everyone with the new colour idea lol.
I would be glad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (German Corrado)*

I just don't want red....it's too common


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

stepping the project up a bit, changing some stuff....selling some stuff you may have seen in previous posts...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...79847


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

updates?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

*06.17.08 UPDATE*
the new motor is at the garage waiting to be taken apart, cleaned and swapped in:
2.0 16V 9A motor
























whole car body being painted this weekend!!!!


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Keep 'er goin, D! You guys are doing great.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

*6.20.08 UPDATE*
Dropped off the shaved doors for inspection down at the shop. After thorough degreasing and soap/water washing, the bay and interior are 99% ready for paint. Tomorrow Bryson is going to go over everything with a fine toothed comb, and then it's time to say BUH-BYE to tornado red.......


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

hot damn!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (needaveedub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Still comin along nicely.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_










get rid of that last hole on ur drivers side if ur doing non abs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_.... and then it's time to say BUH-BYE to tornado

wait, what did I miss? I thought you just resprayed this TR. Going another color?


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado-correr)*









I had no clue D was like this...


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*


















$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ mid project colour change $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*








nice


----------



## 3C's (Jan 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*

Pepto bismal! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CORRADOKING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CORRADOKING* »_So far so good, what's you finish ETA?

As many changes as D and Nash make, there is no such a thing as ETA


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CORRADOKING)*

I haven't made that many changes really. Just the blue color. Looks freaking gorgeous. B, it looks sick. Can't wait to see it up close! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Hey toffee, I checked about that last hole and it needs to be open for something...I can't remember what for though...


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.9..16vTurbo* »_

















$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ mid project colour change $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

is that windsor blue????


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (u01rwr)*

nope...aqua blue pearl


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Better than pink







U need YoYo's interior..the cream set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TightDub at 9:16 AM 6-23-2008_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

that would be nice. Thought about that but gotta dump cash into the engine first


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_that would be nice. Thought about that but gotta dump cash into the engine first

looking good dude, 
on the interior, give me a shout, i'll give you a deal..
yoyo


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Yohannes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yohannes* »_
looking good dude, 
on the interior, give me a shout, i'll give you a deal..
yoyo

Better take him up on that...he is a man of his word http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

That color is real tight!
Glad that material worked out for you on the headliner.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

thanks man....got a lotta work to do before H20....
Tim, you couldn't be more correct... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*6.27.08 UPDATE*
Prepped up the rad support, degreased the crap out of it, cleaned it, sanded - ready for paint tomorrow. Same with the body of the car - scotch brite pads, cleaner, etc...and it's smooth as a baby's butt. Paint goes on tomorrow and so does interior.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*6.28.08 UPDATE*
Gotta lot done today. Started out by wheeling the corrado into the bay, jacking it up and dropping the subframe. Then Bryson put the finishing touches on it...
subrame out...








Touches....
















Bryson had a pretty slick idea (to tie in the wheel color and engine colors) with a 1/16" pin stripe around the sunroof. So he started with the silver coat...
















Then...masked it...and off for the first coat of Aqua Blue Pearl...mmmm

























In the mean time, I prepped the crap out of the control arms and subframe by deagreasing and pressure washing....
















here's the rad support prepped and ready..








coat #2
















fresh new looking subframe and control arms...
























coat #3








close up of the silver sunroof accent....








then pressure washed and cleaned the carpet...
















The master at work with the clear coat








and after 3 coats of clear........VOILA!















































Next up....hood, hatch and rad support.....then on to the interior (didn't get to it today).
stay tuned bat fans...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

Simply awesome!!!! can`t wait to see this project finished!!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

nice work my man. cant wait to see it all put back together.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

*7.01.08 UPDATE*
Headed over to PDK where I met up with Jesse. I started bead blasting the good ol Girling 54s, while Jesse used the aeromotive paint stripper to remove the black powder coating off the Eibach flat bar....
before








after
















needs a little polish still...but I still have some time.....
Here's the calipers....fresh, clean and ready for rebuilding/painting red


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Coming along so very well, gentlemen. Great work. Looks awesome. Keep it up!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

gonna try and start repainting the calipers this weekend...preshiate the sentiments scotty


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

I'm simply impressed that you just had your car painted... twice! and ABP woo nice color


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (itskmill06)*

the first time around, I only had the back part of the shell painted red. Before we got any further, that's when it went to ABP. I'm very happy with it. Bryson is awesome. Now onto the doors, hood and hatch. After that, hopefully it's smooth sailing with the motor


----------



## vwgolf2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

nicenice







awesome progress!







love the color







cant wait to see the finished result!


----------



## vdub4tw (Nov 16, 2006)

how come i havent looked at this in the past 7 months!? this car looks AMAZING


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (vdub4tw)*

up


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (VR6boi65)*

up-dates?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*

Bryson is supposed to finish the bay, hood, hatch and front bumper this weekend. Doors, fenders and bumper and other odds and ends next weekend. Estimated finally-painted and assembled date is July 26th. We'll see....
I'm going up there tonight to measure out some stuff for the intake. Beyond that not much to report.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

nice color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

thanks bro!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Updates...did I say the color is nice?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Flipflops and labor FTW







I too wear comfy shoes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

will have definite updates this weekend


----------



## gtitornadored (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_will have definite updates this weekend

Gah. Saw your reply... and it was just a tease...


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Updates? I cant wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Stg3G60)*

me neither...Brysons been busy, so I don't know where we're at currently. I think pieces are primed up and ready for more paint. Im out of town til August, so once that hits - should be able to piece everything back together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by dpgreek at 9:11 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

just bought these autotech sport cams: 20% off...


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

how much power are you planning/trying to get out of the G60?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Stg3G60)*

realistically probably around 210...with a 9A 16V motor without intake and a bunch of other stuff, you won't be able to push what people like Palmer are pushing (almost 240 or something like that). There's just so much the glader can do. Turbo would have been a great option - but money was the factor


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_realistically probably around 210...with a 9A 16V motor without intake and a bunch of other stuff, you won't be able to push what people like Palmer are pushing (almost 240 or something like that). There's just so much the glader can do. Turbo would have been a great option - but money was the factor

DP, car is coming along nicely.. Now spend the extra money and dont hold back.. money is just money, comes and goes and comes back again... LOL.. nonetheless, TURBO it, stop crying... lol... let me know when you get back intown.. 
yoyo


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

tell that to my wife, see how it goes, and then get back to me







She's cool with most stuff, but that's a lotta cash in a short period of time since I'm trying to get it ready for H20.
I just want to get it out on the road... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jakey poo (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful color for sure, nice work


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (jakey poo)*

I think pic update is well overdue


----------



## SnapDemon (Apr 10, 2002)

looks very nice


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoLfUnV* »_I think pic update is well overdue









agreed...


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (digifart)*

since D is in Greece I'll get some pics up b4 fri.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.9..16vTurbo* »_since D is in Greece I'll get some pics up b4 fri.
 I did forget about that
On the side note, bryson you need to make a thread "WHAT DID I DO TO YALL'S CARD TODAY"







, but no serriously


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*

I have motor shots to show and some body shots. Won't be able to do anything this weekend 'cause of Ryder's party but I am looking at a building tom nite. The intake should be done next week. If D doesn't like this one he can use the other.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

that hole is still in ur fire wall, that would bother me and it does I forgot to do it on my VR 








Should look like this that hole is for ABS wireing harness dude. 










_Modified by Toffeerado at 5:03 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

I need the hole but thanks for the opinion.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

Wow just spent company time reading the entire thread......
I thought since it started last year, it may be done with the level of progress that was made right away. Oh, well, keep us updated. Similar full resto I want to do, but I have no money right now..... It's been my "project" for nearly 4 years now.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

it's getting there...can't wait to see it this weekend....


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_it's getting there...can't wait to see it this weekend....

how bout pics form the homeland?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*

I may post up...but not on this thread.....gotta lot though







great to see Greece, but ready to get on this corrado and finally finish it


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

here is ONE updated picture....I gave up on looking for the Bonrath badgeless grill bc it's obsolete and no one will part with theirs...so James (dogger on vortex) kindly offered to help build me one out of stock grills. He has experience with plastic welding and I think it looks great. Haven't seen it up close...but I have a great feeling it's going to look sick on the car.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*8.9.08 UPDATE*
Went to Forest Park with the Mad Scientist, met up with Bryson...and we got our heads together to work on the wiring.... first off....the big mess of wires...
















untangling the mess








strategy...
















and voila...we ran the wires through the frame rails for stealth cleanliness..








in the meantime, Jesse and I took a crack at the 9A motor to see what was going on...
























turns out, the motor is looking great...the head is clean as a whistle...has some top notch head studs in them, and has been machined and ported a little...then it was time to put the steering rack back in...








new poly bushing from autotech..








last but not least....time for the new cross drilled zimmermans...to match the rear brembos..
















more to come soon...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.9..16vTurbo* »_I need the hole but thanks for the opinion.

???
I thought that was dpgreeks car and thought he was hiding all the wires?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

it is my car...we're hiding wires through the frame rails


----------



## TJCOmbo (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome. I'm jealous. Sick project, I'm on the southside too, would love to see this beauty close up. Looks like the end is near!


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_
???
I thought that was dpgreeks car and thought he was hiding all the wires? 

It is, that's my ugly mug organizng and seeing what wires go where. It's a lot to organize. I got them sorted and fished through to Jessie who was on the other end. I only got to the headlight harness on sat and layed out the interior harnesses. I pulled the seat belt harness out of the loop as well.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

*08.16.08 UPDATE*
Started off today by taking the engine apart and getting the block ready for some fresh paint. After degreasing, pressure washing and drying, it was time to for me to mask off the block. It took a while for me, cuz I'm no pro like Bryson - but I was happy with it 








had to get the bottom too...
















And then Bryson wanted to show off his gay pride skills with this:









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
but he did it to be able to see any pink spots through the silver color it was going to be.....he wanted to make sure he got full coverage...








base coat silver...
















with the gloss.....
























more to come this week...











_Modified by dpgreek at 2:20 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Pink engine with the blue paint would have been a interesting combo.


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

looking good!


----------



## canadadry (May 26, 2008)

how about getting red of the multilugs...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (canadadry)*

will do when the borbets go on


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Pink engine with the blue paint would have been a interesting combo. 

lol...the pepto-smurf corrado


----------



## canadadry (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_will do when the borbets go on

haven't found a set of borbets that i don't like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
look good on nearly every vw.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_it is my car...we're hiding wires through the frame rails

Ok so why is there a whole in your fire wall are you keeping ABS? if not there is gonna be a hole in your fire wall, I got rid of ABS and I have that hole sitting there, gonna be welding it up pretty soon. I just want an answer to why the hole was left I have asked a couple times now lol. 
This build is how everyone should re-do a G60, well minus all the wiring work because most people don't have that in them or the time to do it but all the brand new stuff and repainted stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

hey toffee, the one to answer that is Bryson - he's cooking up something...I don't have ABS in my car - but he's planning on doing something with it...
thanks for the props man..I appreciate it...I get inspiration from guys like you so I'm just trying to keep it clean


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*8.23.08 UPDATE*
Gotta a TON of stuff done today....Bryson worked his ass off and we scotch brited the hell out of the hatch, inside of the doors. rad support, bumper and hood hinges....enjoy...
















































































































cleaning up while paintings going on..








































































































doors back on
















hatch on








rear bumper and spoiler...primed up..ready for guide coat and last minute fixes..
















more to come this week...


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_









i woulda masked that a bit more. aren't you worried about paint coming off in the oil and coolant?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (deth_core)*

not too worried at this point. I may have it powder coated later...for now, that's what I had to do....where would you have masked it off more?


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

he's reffering to the oil pump head surface, water pump surface, etc. the areas I told you we will addres later w/ the heat release coating. It will have better thermal expansion over the relative heat cycle during the period the surface will try to attempt plasmosis. D, it's the same thing I ran inot after the mars mission. to freeze Megatron I had to do similar things.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

I love the quality of work, I need to do this to to my cars still







. but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for you.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

appreciate it toffee.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Is it possible the paint where parts fit together and gaskets are used, won't seal properly especially over time? For instance where the water pump attaches to the block there is a rubber gasket there and it might seal to the paint, but if the paint separates from the block your seal will be lost. 
I've seen chrome 3 piece wheels have sealing issues when the chrome plating separates from the metal rim and the air tight seal is lost.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

the plan is to mask off the outside of those surfaces are strip the paint away in order to create better seal surfaces


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.9..16vTurbo* »_he's reffering to the oil pump head surface, water pump surface, etc. the areas I told you we will addres later w/ the heat release coating. It will have better thermal expansion over the relative heat cycle during the period the surface will try to attempt plasmosis. * D, it's the same thing I ran inot after the mars mission. to freeze Megatron I had to do similar things*.

When did you decide to go public with this info?


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_









dogger's a pimp. Diggin' the build.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (tachycardia)*

nedim you trip me out


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_
dogger's a pimp. Diggin' the build.

Dogger is also a idiot for not packaging the grill well enough so when UPS threw it around from Cali to Georgia and busted the whole thing into pieces.








Thankfully I was able to piece the puzzle of piece back together!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

thanks again diggity dogger....can't wait to see it again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
Dogger is also a idiot for not packaging the grill well enough so when UPS threw it around from Cali to Georgia and busted the whole thing into pieces.








Thankfully I was able to piece the puzzle of piece back together!









oh ****!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (CORRADOKING)*

it'll be removed, so I'm not too worried about it. I wanted to get a good even spray on all the surfaces.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*8.30.08 UPDATE*
More good stuff today...fenders, front bumper and mirrors...started with sanding down the front..was in pretty bad shape
















wipe down
























first coat of sealer
















fenders
























































































wet sanding








mirrors sanded








all my damn parts....moved....ready for their new home..








and I bought a distributor today from fourseasonstuning.com
more to come


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

I read somewhere about 5 bolt swap, please don't tell me you have g60 fenders if so you know ur pushing ur wheels half an inch closer to your fenders? 5 bolt swap vr fenders are must. 
Cant wait to see this thing finished, it looks like it is gonna be one of the best builds, You are gonna be up in top 10 Vortex corrado builds in my opinion. 
You have not copied any trends and kept it clean, most people cant do that they need to do what they think is the cool thing. Look at Yohannes and Seans cars they are 2 of the best cars on here and have no body mods, well Sean does. Fresh paint, nice wheels e-codes and a clean interior is all we need with our cars, it's what gets the compliments from the true enthusiasts, I personally love seeing a CLEAN stock rado on rims and suspension. 
Page 5 Owned


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

thanks toffee....I just want a clean rado. I appreciate the sentiments. The only "trend" might be 16v g60....but...I just wanted some more power and got inspired by a 16V I saw at a show in May. It's getting there. Gotta lot to do in 20 days. I'm not doing a 5 bolt swap...keeping it 4 x 100. Made sure to get wheels that are et 30, so they don't poke...I'm gonna roll the fenders as soon as possible.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Is it possible to disassemble the mirrors when you paint them so you can separate the black part from the painted part? I was curious if this was possible?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

I tried.....there is this one tiny philips head screw in there...I undid it...but the black framing is held on by some clips that are a bitch to get apart. I figure remasking it really well and then respraying with black trim paint will do the trick...I don't want to break them and have to get new ones...PITA...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

It looked like they came apart but I am with you on not wanting to break them.


----------



## A.Crews (Aug 30, 2008)

Atlanta's like 10 mins from me! I want to see this car when your finished dude, lookin like some serious work heading its way!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (A.Crews)*

for sure...I just dropped off my parts for powder coating...Mr. Miller is a freakin awesome dude too! 










_Modified by dpgreek at 4:12 AM 9-4-2008_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A.crews* »_lookin like some serious work heading its way!

that's for damn sure....whole lotta work ahead


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*09.12.08 UPDATE*
got some parts today...still waiting to pick up the powder coated goods...
lightweigh cam gear








black lightweight intermediate shaft pulley








shock therapy spark plug wires


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

this damn thing done yet?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Why not this one?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

just want to see how it'll work out, may do that one later


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

i cant wait to see this done, the attention to detail is friggin insane, i wish i had friends that were as good with bodywork as that! Awesome color choice, that blue never goes out of style, esp on a C. Insane, completely insane. In a good way. Make that a great way. Might want to drop back to a 68mm pulley on the 'charger, you'll be spinnin to 7k rpm with the 16v, i guess you prolly know what you're doin though. that is a damn nice setup. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (nextproject)*

thanks for the kind words dude. We're on the home stretch right now...gotta 65mm going on it


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Mike at GCP comes through again in the clutch!! If you need rare OEM stuff, go to Mike at GermanCarPerformance.de


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

and to go along with the grill badge came my fixed badgeless front grill courtesy of James Caro (dogger). Amazing work!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

nice knob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

he sent me two....the other one is the hard material, but the glass top part is in tip top shape...got some clean up work to do on them


----------



## German Corrado (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Thanks buddy  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You won a free ride with my Rado


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (German Corrado)*

*09-18-08 UPDATE*
Had to buy a bunch of parts from germanautoparts.com for rebuild phase. Gotta take good advice from experienced dubbers and make sure seals and small odds and ends are in order before you get all nutty with things..
O-ring
Seal, 47x32x10mm
Polyurethane bushing kit, rear upper shock mount
Thermostat with o-ring, 87 deg Celsius
Wheel bearing kit, 72mm OD
Seal, 47x32x10mm
Oil pressure switch, 0.3 bar, brown
Oil pressure switch, 1.8 bar, white
Boot kit, brake caliper slide pin
Braided stainless steel brake hose kit
Spark plugs
Clutch release (throwout) bearing. 
Guide tube, release bearing
O-ring for distributor
Seal kit, brake caliper
Exhaust hangers


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*9.24.08 UPDATE*
Bracketology in the house: got my parts back from Miller's and they look awesome! Below is the upper/lower intake manifold, valve cover, BBM 16V G60 kit brackets all powder coated light metallic silver to match up with the block....pics look a little off because of the lighting and the camera was acting up...but they're lighter..








































the manifold out in the sun....shiiiiny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








also dropped off the sunroof panel and rear decklid to get wrapped in black vinyl


_Modified by dpgreek at 7:46 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (German Corrado)*

Almost went this route, but no longer going for speed, I' am getting rid of my g60 8v though










_Modified by Toffeerado at 3:23 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

get your ass up to l-ville anf get us some up to date pics


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*

It's not like I'm not trying...I keep getting dub-blocked......I dropped off motor stuff earlier this week....Bryson is painting up stuff this week/next week







I'll have something soon for you Nedim


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*10.15.08 UPDATE*
started out by picking up more parts from Millers:
water pump housing








billet thermostat housing








oil cooler bracket








and the calipers








made my way up to








and saw the engine assembly begun with the new cams in and intermediate shaft.








then Bryson pulled out the car and washed it down
















blowdrying








taping








mixed up the fresh new aqua blue pearl to finish the bay








2nd coat of blue








1st coat of clear
















2nd coat
























lot more to come in the next two weeks....









_Modified by dpgreek at 2:59 PM 10-16-2008_


_Modified by dpgreek at 4:00 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

im jealous of your bay


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

like I said in your thread..I'm jealous of your whole damn car. It was so sick dude


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Looking good... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see more!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

this bad boy is on the way....


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

man, that car is weak... lol.. yo man, i cant wait to see this thing on road.. Patience is important when building these cars..

yoyo


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_this bad boy is on the way....


That is a nice *race* header, but you better have some rigid motor and trans mounts all around (hold on to your teeth) or else it will be cracking every other month even with a flex joint at the end.

Looking good


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (sdezego)*

right now I'm running the solid BBM front motor mount and the other two are stock....would I need to upgrade to poly?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Goood stuff dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, c'mon, Baby D!! That bay looks SICK and so do the p/c parts.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

that aqua blue pear...is that the stock g60 colour??
(i know your's was red)


----------



## L. Cruz (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (jettag60)*

great build...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (jettag60)*

yes aqua blue pearl is a stock corrado color


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

What's the eta on finishing this build D? Looking really impressive!


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_yes aqua blue pearl is a stock corrado color

my sisters g60 is that colour
wow her car really needs a cut polish, if it would only look 1/2 as good as that paint i would be amazed


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (jettag60)*

*10.22.08 UPDATE*
Went up to Wagenwerks today and saw this:








my iphone didn't take a good pic...and I forgot my camera at home!








On Friday night's update, I'll have good pics for sure!
We began today by unloading parts, the moving some wiring around. Kurt and I put in the heater core box and bolted up...Bryson then moved more wiring around and we put in the knee bar and dash...








then we added these








to the rear shocks








stay tuned...more to come Friday. ETA James is early november.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

I want yo paints mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Shiz is lookin great bro


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

nice!
very motivating


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (fastmaxxcooper)*

*10.24.08 UPDATE*
So jacked....got my custom made shift knob....made by yours truly...








went to Wagenwerks...and tonight was wiring night..
















clipping ebrake back up








pulled all wires through the frame rail
















and after a lot of zip ties and marker/tape








view from the inside:








and then lastly got the ducting back in...








stay tuned..next week will be a lot of updating


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sweet! Glad I finally got to see the car last night. Can't wait, can't wait.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

While you have all of the interior wiring apart like that its a good time to replace the crappy foam that VW uses with felt tape. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This tape is exactly what a lot of newer cars use and it looks a lot cleaner then the foam that falls apart over time.
http://www.findtape.com/shop/p...t=648


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

So are the VW shift knobs that rare? I have one that has the integrated boot in almost perfect shape.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (SLVVR6)*

lookin sick man! i gotta do a shaved bay soon to something lol


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

preshiate it sean. To answer the above question, the VWMS shiftknob is pretty rare if you can find one in great shape


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

That's awesome bud. I've been watching this from the start. Very similar to my build. 
Did you consider anything else with your wiring? My bay is shaved aswell and I'm worried if I put all the wires through the frame rails it might be hard if I have a problem with them later. I'm trying to consider all my options before I start chopping and soldering.
Anyway, awesome build! Can't wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*

it shouldn't be too bad really - but by lengthening the wires to fit them through the frame rail, you run a slight risk of having a problem later. I figure if I've shaving the bay - I might as well keep it clean as possible....so that's the only drawback. Thanks for the post man...


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

sux for you now that bryson doesn't work on weekends


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*

not really....he's working on it during the week so it's not just a weekend project.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

awesome, its comming together.


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

D's lazy taint didn't show up tonite to bug me so I got more done w/o him....








only camera I had.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

if that's the good stuff happening when I'm not there...I'm staying away from WW..haha....looks freaking awesome B!


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

pretty much all the bolts are stainless hex heads now. commence not not talking w/ mouth full D. it feels good


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.9..16vTurbo* »_D's lazy taint didn't show up tonite to bug me so I got more done w/o him....








only camera I had.


dayum..


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

simply awesome build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

tite


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (digifart)*

*10.30.08 UPDATE*
Went up to Wagenwerks, and Bryson and I sorted out all the parts and organized everything and figured out some more parts/logistics. This weekend will be painting on the bumpers, doors and hood. Stay tuned...here's some more engine bay pics....


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

awesome bro keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_ ...here's some more engine bay pics.... 


i do see engine stand but no engine bay







, i saw the car last night too, but you were nowhere to be found


----------



## PhunkyStamos (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*

Great build! Whenever you get it done we have to meet up so I can check it out. Bryson does awesome work, he painted my door for me, can't wait till I have the $$ so he can do a full respray http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (PhunkyStamos)*

I was up there around 7 nedim....bunch of damn people were rubbernecking on 316, so it took forever to get up there....
Bryson does do amazing work....can't wait to see it all finished and shiny and get Walker texas ranger for photo shoot...


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

updates?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*

I bought a roll of Raamat today so we can lay it down before we put the carpet in. Bryson is painting today. He's also dropping off a few parts down at Millers to finish powder coating tomorrow and Thursday I'll be up there working. I'll post pics thursday....


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_I bought a roll of Raamat today so we can lay it down before we put the carpet in. 

let me know if you have any left over, i need to patch up spme holes in the firewall, right now they are covered with duct tape.


----------



## cshevlin (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*

I need to get up off my a$$ and start working on mine..


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (cshevlin)*

Dimitri called out sick again for tomorrow nite. Like his sex life I'll be flying solo...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

??? Me and Jesse will be there chief


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_??? Me and Jesse will be there chief

lies...
page 11 ownage


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

*11.6.08 UPDATE*
The Mad Scientist and I made another trek up to work on the car. Bryson was busy installing a roll cage and being a freakin flamer in the back seat of Kevin's car. Bryson's got more of those pics with other boyfriends at six flags...








installed the passat sunroof...but I think we gotta use the passat tracks because some clip is getting in the way of the sliding cover.
































Here's a photo of the sunroof motor cover that Ben Daffer wrapped in the matching headliner vinyl. Sick work...








Here's pics of the painted rear bumper and rad support (please excuse the spots all over the camera...gotta clean the lens)
















































stay tuned...tires are on the way as well as the Raamat


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Woot for man love!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

Beautiful color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Toffeerado)*

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Darrsh)*

Nice to see it coming together. Can't wait to see this car finished! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

me neither...what up james...hope all is well


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Things are going slow here.







Its getting more exciting watching your project coming together. Next few weeks should be pretty cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

it's all starting to come together. I got the tires in today...gonna mount those this week and bring those up to the shop. Gotta situate the brakes, etc... then lay down the sound dampening stuff. it's all a matter of time. By the end of this month, you should be seeing it done


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_it's all starting to come together. I got the tires in today...gonna mount those this week and bring those up to the shop. Gotta situate the brakes, etc... then lay down the sound dampening stuff. it's all a matter of time. By the end of this month, you should be seeing it done









man, about dayum time..







hope things are coming along nicely.. i want to see this thing at Southern Worthersee... 

yoyo


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Yohannes)*

things aren't slow. With all the other work I have and the circumstances the car is being built under including the price that was worked out it's how it is. D's got some awesome stuff going in the car and b/c of the price I'm saving him on paint and labor and the motor build and all install he's able to put his money into nicer components. He's got a crazy powder coating bill!!!!! pretty much nobody on Vortex could afford to do this to a corrado at one time. Normaly people do one then other first. My jetta's been down for 2 years and has taken me over 5 to build. D's doing everything at once. Remember, this was STRIPPED, not even a wiring harness in the car. Painted red once and then changed to blue. It's a serious project and for him his first build experience. I'm stoked to see this car going together.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*

i totally understand Bryson, everything takes time and everything is done from a budget stand point.. So i do understand your point and i am looking forward to seeing it done and running.. its one of those things that makes waiting that long worth while.. nonetheless, keep up the good work.. 
hope to soon come by the shop during the day (maybe on a weekend)..
call me up..sent IM..
yoyo


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Yohannes)*

any new progress? this thing whould be done in the next 20 days, no?


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoLfUnV* »_any new progress? this thing whould be done in the next 20 days, no?

I told him by the end of the year. I'm very busy still and collision jobs pay the bills. We're good. I finished the rear hatch, tails, front bumper and he came by last nite so we could go over some motor stuff. I will post some pics of D will snap some thurs when he's here. 
I have several BIG jobs coming in Jan that have to be done for SoWo so we have to wrap things up on D's.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*

B summed it all up. He killed the hatch and front bumper. It looks awesome. I'm snapping photos Thursday for viewage. In the meantime I ordered all this fun stuff for the motor:
































ordered a brake booster/bracket from VW City which Deb picked up yesterday and a clutch slave from GAP. Tires were picked up from edgeracing.com and will be mounted soon.



_Modified by dpgreek at 10:57 AM 11-12-2008_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

just picked this 90mm chin up....








thanks herby


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Lose that G60 ish....ask Bryson about what I am working on


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Lose that G60 ish....ask Bryson about what I am working on









not fair


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-Od* »_
Lose that G60 ish....ask Bryson about what I am working on 

This car is almost done....too late to change any direction.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_
This car is almost done....too late to change any direction. 

new pics?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

should have some this week


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I may as well go up there and see it in person this wed.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

I'll see you there if you're there after 2


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*11.26.08* 
Here are some pics from the Wagenwerks get together last night. New stuff are the tail lights, shaved hatch and front bumper. Bryson did a phenom job. Little dusty right now...but it should be looking tits very soon. More build photos to come.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Coming along nicely. Shaved engine bay looks beautiful. Motor should look sweet nestled in there!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Coming along nicely. Shaved engine bay looks beautiful. Motor should look sweet nestled in there!









Everything looks good in person....thanks for letting me offer my 2 cents about the lines and what not...You have everything covered tho







Bryson is very cool..my first time really chatting with him... so It was cool being in the mix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Nice projects about


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

*12.3.08 UPDATE*
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mounting


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

smooth the sidewalls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Nice wheels mang!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

*12.3.08 UPDATE PART 2*
I delivered the new shoes up to Wagenwerks and I got to work on the Raamat installation. It took several hours, but with some measuring, patience and a lot of cutting - it got done. 
Here's the Raamat...








Cleaned up the inside








First piece down








































in the hatch








Done with the Raamat part...








time for the ensolite layer








































Bryson put rockgaurd underneath the fenders
















Then Bryson starting putting more of the engine together
















He ran into some snags with the BBM stuff (wrong 9A block off plate and the wrong timing belt)...so more to come soon on engine

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hell yeah, Baby D! Can you explain what it is that you laid down in the interior?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

it's sound deadening material. Basically Dynamat, but better because it's lighter and easier to work with. It's called Raamat
http://www.raamaudio.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi
it keeps all the road noise, rattles muffled and keeps the car a bit more insulated and silent. The first layer is the actual Raamat. The ensolite layer is a thin foam that you lay on with this adhesive and it adds on to the actual deading effect. It wasn't as bad as I thought. My fingers are torn up a bit, but it's worth it in the end. Especially if I put some bass in the back


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

wish i had more time while in atl, would av showed up with


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Dynamat Xtreme use to be thicker. The latest stuff is thinner than it was a few years ago. There are quite a few products that are very similar and thinner, like Raamat. To be honest thinner/lighter doesn't deaden the resonance of panels as well or block sound as well. The newer Dynamat Xtreme doesn't work as well as the older thicker material. This kind of product is made to reduce the resonance of panels and only helps block engine and road noise. Heavier foam and rubber barriers work much better to reduce noise. Using dense open cell foam will get you the best results in reducing noise. It's also is pretty cheap to buy and much lighter. If you stuff the rear quarter panels full of foam and seal it with Dynamat, you will be amazed at how much it reduces the road noise from the rear wheels and such. If you want to reduce exhaust noise from the rear you have to use a lot of material to get any noticeable results and often the weight gain isn't worth it. 
The ensolite you put on the roof cross member will most likely rub against the sunroof and get torn off. It's a really close fit.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

you're right about the sound deadening quality. I just like the raamat cause it was easy to work with. that's a good idea about the quarter panels bc they are hollow. 
I'll check on the ensolite on the roof. Thanks James


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_...Especially if I put some bass in the back 

You damned well better!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_ I just like the raamat cause it was easy to work with. 

It's also less expensive. Hushmat is another good product that cost less than Dynamat. They are all pretty much similar product and work the same. 
Did you get any nasty paper cuts from the metal foil? Gloves and a roller really help save your hands.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

the exhaust tunnel is a good place for insulation as well. if you've got any left overs it might be good to cover the tunnel some more.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado-correr)*

on the outside of the car? or the inside of the rear bumper?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*12.5.08 PARTS UPDATE*
got some more parts I need today...
Spacer








VDO Vision Pyrometer








VDO Vision Boost Gauge








Kinetik HC1400








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

this thing gonna be done in 23 days? you keep buying parts how bout you spend some time instaling those parts


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

I'm the supplier of sorts...lol...Bryson is the brains/brawn and workhorse. He's really kicked it into high gear and we're on track to finish very soon.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

I was looking online last night and came across a deal I couldn't pass up...









audison lrx 5.600


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

very disappointed w/ BBM. wrong parts on several orders.


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*

Looking good boys. Maybe I should venture on over and check in to make sure you boys are doing it right.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Strictly Gravy)*

Gravy!? Where you been man?


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Hanging out on the back stretch of Road Atlanta:








Wheres the new shop at Bryson?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Strictly Gravy)*

shops off cripple creek rd


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

got a crapload done today. body will be done AGAIN for the 3rd time tomorrow. motors lookn awesome


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*

3rd times a charm








once.
twice.
three times a Rado
Thanks for busting your butt. Can't wait to see it in the flesh


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Nice choice in amplifiers. Great sound and really well made. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

see this thing saturday.....finally


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

yeah Russ!


----------



## corradojackg60 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

good job buddy im still working on mine to still havent assemble the head u sold me lol


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corradojackg60)*

*12.11.08*
Gauge pod DIY time....Went to the airport and Jesse worked his magic to create the gauge pod plate to take place of the ashtray and cigarette lighter. I traced the template and created it in illustrator. Jesse did the rest....
measuring








Had to measure off one more to trim the piece at a small angle because the shape is not a perfect rectangle
















got the corners too








once the piece was cut and the corners marked off, Jesse took it to the sander
















and VOILA
















next up, Jesse measured the center points of the 52mm holes to make, then put the piece in the grip between two pieces of wood to not scatch the ends....








circular saw
























hole 2








and again...VOILA
















he did another one for me that has a more symmetric design to it








more to come....Bryson got the doors, shell, mirrors and handles painted today and he said it looks amazing. I can't wait to see it Saturday morning. Only the spoiler and hood to go.
stay tuned bat fans...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

How do you plan to fasten the metal to the center dash piece?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

velcro


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_on the outside of the car? or the inside of the rear bumper?

On the inside of the car the section between the front seats/shifter/e-brake.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado-correr)*

*12.13.08 UPDATE*
Bryson knocked out the redone roof, mirrors, door handles, shell with new clear. Looks hawt. The spoiler, hood and fender on deck along with engine.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_velcro


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

Well, after messing around with the VR volt/oil psi OEM gauge that fits in the cubby hole, it won't fit. So I'm selling it and had to get an oil psi gauge. So now that Jesse did a new template yesterday or three gauges to fit in the panel. He said velcro won't work at this point and epoxy will do it.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

here's Jesse's latest awesome work.....instead of a 2 panel, we had to go three cuz the VR6 piece wouldn't work in the cubby hole. So I got one for sale...








oil psi gauge is on the way



_Modified by dpgreek at 11:29 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Velcro wasn't such a good idea to begin with. Epoxy is a little better. IMO it would look better if you spaced it out bringing the panel forward lining up the gauge faces more with the radio and climate controls.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

you mean like making a thicker plate?


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

phuqing BBM


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*

Since you made it out of metal a thicker piece would probably not be the way to go. Maybe just spacing from behind. Once you get the HVAC controls and radio mounted it would probably look better if your piece was further out. 
Sent you IM Dimitri.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

what an awesome build thread.... how have i not crossed this sooner


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

*12.20.08 UPDATE*
Parts came in today....








in black...not blue
























engine was dropped in today courtesy of Bryson up at Wagenwerks.....taking parts up to him to do some installation fun. He's been bustin his hump and near the finish line....









_Modified by dpgreek at 11:29 PM 12-19-2008_

_Modified by dpgreek at 11:30 PM 12-19-2008_


_Modified by dpgreek at 11:31 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

<--- excited!!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

Ahh its December and counting already. Thought this was suppose to be done last month! Haha! Maybe in time for Xmas???







New Years?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

Decemer 31 is the proposed date...maybe later that week, but it's getting finished.


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

to be honest i'm sad to see it go. we've hit some snags mainly w' the powder coaters and BBM BBM 
BBM BBM BBM BBM BBM BBM BBM BBM BBM.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*

yes....BBM BBM BBM
and it sucks too because it's like a week shipping time with those guys.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

I've had mixed experiences with them. Luckily I've been able to get parts that I need from other companies with much better results. For your engine you didn't have many options though.


----------



## ebutz07 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Wow, i have been following this project for some time and it is just amazing how much work you guys have put in! I really can't wait to see the finished product. Plus, I just picked up a '90 Corrado myself, sooo I'm excited to get started cleaning it up/restoring/customizing. Merry Christmas to you fellas and good luck w/ finishing the project!








p.s. I agree 100% with the paint color change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ebutz07)*

thanks for checkin in man...good luck with your build. I hope you have a great time with it. 1 thing I've learned is measure twice, cut once.....do it the way you want it and you gotta be patient - especially since Corrados eat money real fast..haha....Bryson has put in countless hours of time into building this car into the vision I had with it.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*QUICK PARTS UPDATE*
This just in Diamond DS310D4:








Also picked up a new 120 amp rebuilt alternator....going up to Brysons in a few hours...will have more pics of the wheels on the car, engine, more painted stuff, etc...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*12.30.08 UPDATE*
Here's the rear wheels and brakes installed.








eibach flat strut bar installed








Kurt and Bryson did some sweet fitting for the euro headlight wires up front...will show more tomorrow...but here's a shot of the front








kinetik battery in the back...got some figuring out to do with this one








Bryson working the dash magic
















more tomorrow...


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Oh snaps... getting pretty close! That baby is gonna be thumpin'! Yeah, Baby D!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

looking good....it's gonna take forever just to clean it up and get rid of all the dust lol


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (jettag60)*

did you guys start it up yet?


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UFC_Champ_Scott* »_Oh snaps... getting pretty close! That baby is gonna be thumpin'! Yeah, Baby D!

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bryson...

-yoyo-


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Yohannes)*

Iraggi 120 amp Corrado alternator came in yesterday...along with last of powder coated goodies...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Good choice in upgrading your alternator. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

*1.2.08 UPDATE*
Went up to WW early and got to figuring out some stuff and then laying the interior out. Huge thanks to Wooly for all his hard work and help on putting the interior in. We had to go back and unbolt things a few times (and still may have to) but it's looking like a real car again. Bryson put in the FMIC and radiator, then ran some wires and was fitting hoses, etc...








































got the headliner in
































euro seat belts
















almost 2 years...but it has seats again...YAY








engine pics
























more to come...but not much...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

lookin good man! i need to get started on my bay


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

dimitri this thing done yet? btw pm me your phone # i need to ask you something.


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*

rear wheels don't fit. right rear hit's the gas tank filler neck. have to install 5mm spacers and roll qtrs.








it's done when it's done. this isn't a rabbit with gutted interior







Don't forget the money aspect of it. 
the rallye ubend doesn't fit with the external oil cooler thermo plate so back to the stock cooler and that needs to be powder coated. I'm running ALL the wiring through the frame rails and the extensions are crimped, soldered, heat shrunk so when it rains outside he won't have funny running problems.
He ordered Corbeau brackets for the seats that the shippers screwed up getting to him.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

No need to rush this stuff. Always better to take your time and do things right.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

agreed about taking our time. I don't want to screw anything up. According to Bryson, he's about 90% done - so it shouldn't be too long. gotta get spacers, and wrap up some shipping crap which has been a big headache.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Mother of God. This is one sick azz build man. Do you have a dollar left to your name or what? I wish I had friends like yours. You guys do some sick work, very thorough, no corners cut here. I still can't believe you changed colors half way through the build, you crazy. Well Im out but big thumbs up to you and the team dood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (cstanley19)*

Still awesome man! Makes me want to go outside and work on mine more. Lots of stuff to still do but I ran out of money haha. Hopefully it will get wrapped up by summer and make some shows. 
Can't wait to see yours done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ruled (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*

This is Bryson, my old username was banned last week.
D's been sick but hasn't slowed me down. I finished rebuilding his g-lader today and got the external oil cooler to work with the rallye u-bend. Got the intercooler resprayed flat black. still have more wiring to do.








Only pic I have is the cellphone pic.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (vr6ruled)*

nice.... tell DP to get his butt up and do some work.. LOL.. it can be boring working all day and than working late night too.. 






















yoyo


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

I've been sick and slammed with stuff. We're in the home stretch right now...and also waiting on some things that came up - for example the GD wheel spacers. 
Needed those. Ordered them. They don't fit. Then we gotta either fudge around with them or return them. And returning them delays the process even further. It's quite frustrating since that seems to be the case within the last month with parts and stuff. Being patient is one thing, but people sending wrong stuff, or manufacturing inconsistencies, etc.. is the most frustrating thing of all. Anyway...back to solving the spacer issue.... updates coming sometimes soon.


_Modified by dpgreek at 3:46 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*1.28.09 UPDATE*
Went up to WW and Wooley finished most of the wiring install for the sound system. Gotta little bit more to go on that and then the interior will be on it's way to being done. Bryson finished building the G-lader and attached the U-bend to it. He also got the oil cooler on, finished the brake booster/bracket painting. Once again, BBM sent the wrong belts, so we have to get those along with some more piping. More to come...here's some pics....
Box I built with my cousins








some silicon to seal








voila...








here's Wooley big pimpin..








Here's the engine big pimpin....new 120 amp alternator in...








close up of the G-lader and U bend








brake booster, reservoir, blaster 2 coil close up...








almost done wiring it up
















close up of the wheel...a little dusty...but I just love the way these look...










_Modified by dpgreek at 3:39 AM 1-29-2009_


_Modified by dpgreek at 3:40 AM 1-29-2009_


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

nice work, gonna leave the alternator as is? id polish it to go with the theme, otherwise nice work, cant wait to see final product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

I don't know. at this point, probably not. I just want to get it running and drive it....I can do that later


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Looking great D, but I would suggest mounting that amplifier different. Though the heatsinks will work the best like that it doesn't look all that appealing. Haha!










_Modified by dogger at 10:35 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

D, Bryson locked up your charger i tried to spin it, other day, and it wouldn't turn







I really don't know why did you let that doush touch your car, i wouldn't let him work on my hot-wheels toycar yet alone a car








J/K I did see your car in person on Monday and it looked great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*

and he has a mullet again...haha
preshiate it Nedim....


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_I would suggest mounting that amplifier different

hahah...I think it's stable as is...haha...in all honesty, going to mount it to thin mdf right behind the rear drivers side seat. The battery will stay where it is and the box is going to stay in the well mounted down with back straps. It sits in there perfect. Only trick is building up the fake floor to cover it all. thinking to bolt some 1x4s sideways and bolt the fake floor to it. Any suggestions welcome


_Modified by dpgreek at 4:49 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

I'm a bad person to ask about that...
I would make it more complicated probably. Did you think about building the sub box into the spare tire well with fiberglas? You might be able to make the enclosure lower and blend into the trunk more.
Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic but this was in a A3.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

What up DP?!?...This is still comin along nicely... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

what up tim...thanks man..almost there bro. James, we thought about recessing the sub into a fiberglass enclosure...but for now to keep it simple, we went the box route. Maybe later after the engines running, etc.. I can get an enclosure done. Right now, it's alot of extra work and money and I just want to get it finished and running....


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

bring this up


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (bulfrog3232)*

I totally understand Dimitri. I think you have the right idea. You've put together a nice little system and you can always go back and build a different enclosure or change the layout. 
Has BBM finally stopped screwing you guys over and sent the right parts for once?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

yeah...it's all situated. They were cool and exchanged a bung we needed. Took a while to get here...but here nonetheless.


----------



## g60adi (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

great work guys. i can't believe i haven't seen this thread yet. car looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (g60adi)*

Dimitri, your tires are developing flat spots


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*

as long as they're not bald like my head


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

progress?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (digifart)*

*2.11.09 UPDATE*
Jesse, the Mad Scientist is so sick with his latest fab work. I present the S&M Power Steering Reservoir Bracket:
















riveted on with airplane rivets
























and voila...how it will sit in the bay under the brake reservoir..








jesse used a fire extinguisher bracket from a plane to make this along with heat treated aluminum.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Awesome! Nice work, Jesse!
What up, Baby D?! Can't wait to see this bee-otch done!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

home stretch big scott...once the block off plate gets the bung welded on...it's off to bryson to install the last bit of it.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

D, your raddo is becaming legend just like Nash's rabbit, it only exists in pictures no one has seen it driving yet.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*


----------



## vr6ruled (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

motor runs, sounds awesome.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
sike. 
d will have updates later this week. We are SLAMMED right now. Any C's going to SoWo?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6ruled)*

and I got excited for second


----------



## L. Cruz (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

great build!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (L. Cruz)*

thanks dude...


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

looking good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*

just looked through this whole thread looks good. have you checked to see if you gonna have problems hitting the wires that go through your floor with the clutch pedal? i ran mine like that the first time and had to redo it cause i though they might be in the way


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*

How's it going Dimitri? Almost finished?


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

this is well overdue for an update, D get your lazy A$$ up to WW and get this thing on the road, SOWO is just around the corner


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

WW doesn't allow customers to work on their own cars in the shop. d isn't lazy WW is busy paying bills and excelling in a recession.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (thepaintcanman)*

thank you for clarifying B


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_thank you for clarifying B

The ragging is getting old. You and I know what's up but it gets tiring reading stuff like that. 
Adding oil tomorrow!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (thepaintcanman)*

exactly. Let me know what's up this week. I'm going to try and get wooley the rear speaker trays at some point to finish up that bit of the wiring. thanks dude!


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (thepaintcanman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepaintcanman* »_
The ragging is getting old. You and I know what's up but it gets tiring reading stuff like that. 
Adding oil tomorrow!

my bad B, didn't mean to offend anyone, i know you been crazy up @ WW, just wanted to bump the thread up and see if new progress has been made


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

*3-11-09 UPDATE*
went over to PDK and visited with the Mad Scientist. Since my 4x6 polks wouldn't fit very well in the rear speaker trays that the PO chopped up, I needed a flat bracket plate to fit in a 4x4 blaupunkt speaker. Jesse, with his uber skills hopped on it. 
Measured out the template piece:








Cut the tabs out for fitment:








Measured the hole from the speaker template:








Cut out the hole:








and after some circular saw grinding....VOILA...template cut and speaker fitted:
















Jesse owned....thanks MS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then Bryson texted me a photo of his fitment of the power steering reservoir that Jesse created. It would fit in the intended spot without a lot of movement, so Bryson fiddled with it for quite some time until he found a way to afix it to the back of the radiator:








BAM! Nice work. When there's a forthcoming headache - Bryson finds a way.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif more to come! Almost there









_Modified by dpgreek at 8:31 AM 3-12-2009_


_Modified by dpgreek at 9:09 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

4x4?







It's just a 4" speaker.
When is this thing gonna be finished? Christmas and New Years are long gone! Spring is fast approaching! Summer?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

I know...I'm over here giving the dimensions....








it'll be ready for spring. I'm getting the itch to drive.....windows down, spooling charger...aww yeah


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

went up and took a look yesterday while dropping off the custom rear speaker trays. Wooley is finishing up some wiring today. It's up on jacks to bleed the brake system. More to come soon


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Bryson told me the wiring is all complete (except for the gauges). Starter is clicking and full power to fuses! Big update coming on Wednesday at the GTG


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Hey Dimitri. Almost complete? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

yep...gonna have pics on Wednesday night


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Amazing build Thread








Thanks for the inspiration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_Thanks for the inspiration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You don't need any!!! Yours looks fine as is!


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_found a VR radiator for cheap from good ol autohausaz.com and got this (among a few other things) from Taylor...











is this a radiator connection? if so i am interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (red85GTi)*

yes...that's the radneck from gruvenparts.com


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

any updates from WW crew?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

not really that I've heard of. Brian said they were checking out the hood for painting soon. 


_Modified by dpgreek at 7:38 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

actually a lot. Kurt spent 2 solid days rewiring the bay AGAIN and but this time you cannot see the wires. I had ran them under front heater pipe, Kurt changed it up and hid it all in back of the motor. Head lights, Turns, Fogs wired but I have to run relay for fogs as well. Brian made no less then 9 trips to the parts store for proper length belt on the charger. Exhaust is all hung w/ proper hangers. Finishing hood next week. she's full of oil too. Waiting for Wooley to finish stereo install pieces. All glass was in but have to refit rear window again w OE gasket. Windows all work and soipler goes in this week. 
I'm on a LOT less now. Brian is the man w/ the updates now. Not enough hours in a day for me anymore. Have to pass the office duties on.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (thepaintcanman)*

whats the word on this, any updates?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

spoke with Bryson on Friday and we had to move the FPR to the right side of the fuel rail because of clearance issues with the G60 hood. The rear mount we have in makes the motor sit up a touch higher. So instead of changing out the mount, etc...he moved the FPR over there. I have a BBM FPR adapter on a Ross fuel rail, so it was difficult to maneuver around on that side. I had to get a few more feet of fuel line which got delivered today. 
Kurt rewired for 2 days to completely hide wires. They're looking for a ground that's not in place somewhere which is giving a little setback on electrical. Other than that, I should find out more tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Any updates? I am anxious to see how this thing turns out!


----------



## Lorenmws (Nov 29, 2008)

Agreed update needed


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (Lorenmws)*

x3


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

Dimitri posted this on another thread last week....
" I got put on hold...the shop had to knock out a sponsor show car and some others for this weekend....it'll be done by the end of may for BFI's EuroRennen in North Carolina...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

paint is being finished up now, sound system is being finished this week and then exhaust fun (new cat, tapping in for VDO pyrometer gauge)


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

got the cat last week and the muffler shop will install that. Got the Recaro style seats in and mounted w/ the corbeau brackets and curt got the engine harness all wrapped. we're closed tin june 2nd for vaca. pics when i get back. go'n home and packing


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (thepaintcanman)*

can't wait to see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...you got PM


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*6.05.2009 UPDATE*
Went up to Wagenwerks today after a long while and snapped some photos. Bryson is finishing the hood/hinges, etc.. and we're figuring out the rest of the electrical situation. The headlights/turns are being a PITA....
























far away shot..








little closer up..
















more to come... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

she'll be in my garage Friday...still got some stuff to work on before she's up and running. Bryson is finishing the hood/hood lifts, etc.. tomorrow to be ready for Friday. I can't freaking wait. Mad props to him for all his hard ass work. And to all those that helped...you know who you are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Pics to come


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

'DP's got that crazy shiz..
Keep it pumped up..
John Blazzin shiz'
1, 2, 1, 2

Man I hear that hook from Dead Pres everytime I seee ur screenname







Car is comin along nicely love the motah


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

thanks big tim...you trip me out man..


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Looking forward to seeing the finished product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (dogger)*

I am freakin stoked to see this thing done, I have been following this thread since the beginning. Nice work guys!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Stg3G60)*

preshiate you following man. It's been a great ride at times and bumpy at other times...but that's what it's all about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*








That was the point...just sending some dub love http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

*6.19.09 update*
well, after some PITA driving and loading up onto the trailer, blue balls - the corrado that makes you wait, is finally home. going to start cranking away at her next week with the mad scientist. Mad props to Bryson for doing a great job on everything! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif picking up the hood/tails/spoiler next week from him. It's almost there...just needs a few more things....more to come. Pics...








































now to get it off the trailer...


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

PURE SEX! that bay looks sick man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Stg3G60)*

*6.24.09 update* 
Jesse came over with the tools and we took the suspension off. sales pending...getting ready for some coils... Bryson is supposed to come saturday to install the hood/spoiler/tails. In the meantime, I'm taking out interior again to run wires.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*6.28.09 UPDATE*
I took out the interior again and ran the vaccum lines for the central locking system. Just got to get a connector to connect from the pump up into the dash to connect the right/left side door locking actuators. Then I started doing some wire plugging in the back of the car for c-pillar action. Jesse came over today and we were trying to sort out the wiring situation. Found a few of the wires to run up to the front, but caught a snag and had to stop. Wiring diagrams can be a PITA sometimes. New suspension to come this week...found some coils for a great price. Also need to change the brake master cylinder when I get it back from wagenwerks. More to come for sure....


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*7.5.09 UPDATE* 
Figured out a few more wires and through the help of some of the rado guys, I found some other info / plugs. I also removed my rear calipers to take for powder coating. sliced the crap out of my pinky in the process. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I've been reading wiring diagrams trying to make heads/tails of what's happening in my fuse box area and to learn some stuff.
Sold some parts and picked this up:








and a oil temp relocation kit so I can use both the psi and temp gauge. I have my egt pyrometer (never used for sale if anyone's interested)
and got these for a great deal to get the car lower - they're on the way:


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

things are looking good duder


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (digifart)*

glad to see you're back at it. good work!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

trying my best....think the coils arrive tonight....sweeeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kainoasun (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Wow!!! I just read through this entire build thread...I don't think a hollywood writer good tell a better story. I mean seriously nail biting stuff. But like everyone is saying it really doesn't matter how much time because obviously the results will be phenomenal!!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Good talkin to you tonight Dimitri. Glad I could help with the oil sender situation.
I am getting the list of part number we discussed on the phone to you here in a bit.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I appreciate it at Kyle. thanks for your help...can't wait to button up this gauge situation. Like I said, this whole time working on this car, i've learned a great deal about things. The more you know - the better you're off in the end. It's always appreciate when you get good help from people.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Just think when you build your next car how much easier it will be!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_I appreciate it at Kyle. thanks for your help...can't wait to button up this gauge situation. Like I said, this whole time working on this car, i've learned a great deal about things. The more you know - the better you're off in the end. It's always appreciate when you get good help from people. 

Got you some part numbers and diagrams that should help
Here are the part numbers:
Sealing Washer x1 - N 013 812 8
Banjo Bolt x1 - 035 103 715
Adapter x1 - 030 103 717
Sealing Washer x2 - N 013 811 5
Sealing Washer x2 - N 013 808 5
Banjo Bolt N 021 075 5
Oil Presure Switch 0.25bar x1 028 919 081 D
You probably have the second banjo bolt listed. Replace all of the sealing washers they are 1 time use only.
Found a great pic showing the assembly








And ETKA diagram for good measure

















_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Just think when you build your next car how much easier it will be!









So very true


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

the http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif of







is coming your way sir


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

james, my next dub is going to be a turbo ghia....no more water cooled for me...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

replied to your email.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

*7.19.09*
I've removed most of the front end again to go through and fill in missing bolts, hose clamps. I also removed the brake master cylinder to put in the new one, along with the clutch slave. Waiting on the new starter and TB to come in. Also waiting to get the last of my parts and painted items from Bryson this week. More to come very soon.



_Modified by dpgreek at 3:34 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*7.22.09 UPDATE*
working on getting some fittings that I need to finish connecting the fuel line to fuel rail. Also got some braided sleeving to wrap the wires in. No real progress still. Stuck in wiring hell.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Send me or post some pics of the engine bay... I need some inspiration to finish mine.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

ask and you shall receive
Here I have to get an AN to barb fitting to connect the loose braided fuel hose to the fuel rail. also trying to get some cash to get the gruvenparts crank/ps pulley.








here's the tranny..missing the parts where the shifter cable goes...new starter is on the way..gotta replace that too








crankcase breather...gotta change this from 1/2" NPT to -12 AN so I can fit this onto a catch can...








charger without the u-bend...I added stainless bolts....also gotta recut the block off plate..








the bay...mmmm the only good thing going right now..








and here's the farked up wiring mess that I can't make heads and tails of...


















_Modified by dpgreek at 4:02 PM 7-22-2009_

_Modified by dpgreek at **** PM 7-22-2009_


_Modified by dpgreek at 4:20 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## kainoasun (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

I feel for you brother. I had to have my dad who ran our VW shop explain how to read the wiring schematics. After he showed me, it actually made sense and I got it all back together in a few hours. But that was a non e.f.i. 78 rocco with fairly simple wiring and it still was a challenge.... but it can be done! 
On another note; Is it even possible to use the G-60 rear bracket with the U-bend? I want to keep my rear bracket down there if it's possible. 



_Modified by kainoasun at 1:58 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kainoasun)*

I wish you could put an online translation up..haha. I'm starting to get the hang of it to be honest....it's just there's a lot of cut wires that I didn't need anymore that the shop that had it cut for me. Some were labeled and a lot are going to the right places. Then there's some random ones here and there that I don't know if it will affect anything one way or another. We shall see.....
I've decided to go through and take the engine out and get all the pulleys I need, and any missing stuff. It'll also give me a chance to powder coat a few more things and clean up as the bay is all dusty and scruffy looking. I don't think it'll be anytime soon...but I guess I'll go at a decent pace and hope for the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Wow you still have some work to do there! This was a big project and a lot of little things to do. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ruffdriver (Jan 28, 2003)

Very Nice!









Keep up the good work!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Ruffdriver)*

thanks....
I took a lot of the stuff that was on there off again. I'm just really nitpicky and a perfectionist....the main insanity will be with wiring. Luckily, I have a great bud who's awesome with that stuff to help me out and guide me


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

your wiring looks like my car right now... LOL


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Corrado wiring is one of the biggest messes that I have seen from a factory. Madness!


----------



## kainoasun (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

You probably already know this but usually with the stock wiring no two wires are the same wire/stripe color, (except for the grounds) for instance if you have a yellow wire with a blue stripe that goes to component A, there should be no other yellow wire with blue striping that goes to component A or any other component. Unless it is part of the exact same circuit. 
However I can see how on a car like our Corrados that VW may have easliy ran out of wire/color combinations.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kainoasun* »_
However I can see how on a car like our Corrados that VW may have easliy ran out of wire/color combinations.










hahaha... you have no clue.


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

LOL ROFL


----------



## kainoasun (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Yeah.. looks like I need to go back to school. Anyone know if Mr. Bentley teaches night classes in Hawaii??? haha.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kainoasun)*

I also love the foam they used to wrap the wire. Over the years it slowly falls off leaving a nice little mess.


----------



## kainoasun (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Just took a peek at the schematics in my Bentley........................................uhhhh..................................yeah............................Hmmmm............ Like I said before. I feel for you Brother! But it will come together.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_I also love the foam they used to wrap the wire. Over the years it slowly falls off leaving a nice little mess. 


Originally they put that there to keep the wires from rattling... Now it is just a fire hazard. I re-wrapped most of my interior harnesses with friction tape instead of the horrible foam

_Quote, originally posted by *kainoasun* »_Just took a peek at the schematics in my Bentley........................................uhhhh..................................yeah............................Hmmmm............ Like I said before. I feel for you Brother! But it will come together.


I could give you the bentley to my A6 if you wanna see something much worse


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Last year I pulled what was left of that foam out and replaced it with the felt tape they use on newer cars. 
The Corrado wiring is nothing compared to newer cars when it comes to the amount of wiring. It's how it's wired that makes it so crazy. Especially at the fusebox.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Last year I pulled what was left of that foam out and replaced it with the felt tape they use on newer cars. 
The Corrado wiring is nothing compared to newer cars when it comes to the amount of wiring. It's how it's wired that makes it so crazy. Especially at the fusebox.










Which foam tape might that be? More info on said tape.
I would have to agree that the way that it is wired is what makes it such a pain. If you clean up the wiring around the fuse block it isn't so bad though.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

*8.05.09 UPDATE* 
This past Saturday Jesse and I went up to the airport and I sand blasted the old caliper carriers and then Jesse and I cleaned the crap out of the coilover threads, etc... I also was able to find all the set screws to hold the collars in place. So today, Jesse came over and we tried to get the brakes / suspension done.
We started out by swapping the old carriers onto the new calipers and got them on the car:








But as usual, I ran into an aftermarket parts snag. So where the stainless banjo bolts go into the caliper - it's either not machined deep enough bc the bolt is bottoming out and not keeping the bolt/crush washers tight - or I have to somehow find thicker crush washers (which might be the way to go). 









Jesse got the front coilovers on. Just gotta put the bearing on, etc..


























Then we worked on the rears. After cruising the tex and calling Kyle, we figured out the order of the poly bushings/cup washers, we tried to get them in - but I need to get more nuts from the hardware store to get them locked down as only one is on the threads.








I'm borrowing bummin a fender roller today so I can roll the fenders Friday on my day off. So hopefully by Saturday the car will be rolling. God only knows. 
Here's some more shots of the bay from the pulley side...gotta work on that sometime soon.
















The plan is to pull the engine / tranny when I can wheel the car out. Change one or two pulleys and then weld up the bellhousing ear that was broken that bolts up to the bracket up to where the front mount goes. I was told it's not that big of deal - but we'll see. I am battling daily with the thought of selling this headache.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

dont sell it, you have been bleeding this damn car for like 2 years, its home, finish it and enjoy it. its not your daliy so take your time dude, that first blast down 85 will make you forget all the down time.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

^^listen to him Demetri http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Raddo is just bonding with u


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

the rado bonded with my wallet







I'm just it's bitch


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Yes...thats what it comes to with any proper dub. Be a good bitch and keep it


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_the rado bonded with my wallet







I'm just it's bitch

finish the car pu$$y


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

I'm trying bro...if I could get one aftermarket part that wouldn't crap out on me or be half assed I might get somewhere.


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Don't get down, dude. You're doing great and it's going to be a great car. You've done so much and come so far. Don't even THINK about giving up now! We know you (and Jesse and Bryson and everyone else) can do it!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

rolled fenders most of the weekend...fronts came out pretty good...the rears ARE A BIATCH! gotta keep hammering and heating


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_the rado bonded with my wallet







I'm just it's bitch

See quote in signature
And its comin along. You will have some fun in it when it is together the rest of the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and a 12 pack since its a corrado and I know that headache


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

each time I work on it, i'm adding another 6 pack to that..hah...so I will be annhialated by the end of the week


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*8.11.09 UPDATE*
Finally made some progress. After having rolled the fronts with success, I got into the rear fenders again. After a few hours of heating and hammering, I got it to where I wanted it. I'm pretty stoked. Unfortunately, some of the paint flaked off here and there, but hopefully we can touch that up.
FRONT








REAR (not the best shot...but it's folded up well)









Then I went to good ol' Handy Hardware and bought a 10mm 1.0 pitch thread die to clean up the threads on the top of the coilovers. Jesse came by and cut the threads cuz of his steady hand and experience. Needless to say, came out looking and working great...


















After that was said and done, we got out into the garage and installed them. It was a biznitch trying to get the lower shock screw through on the muffler side...since we worked from top down, but after removing the hangers and moving...we got em in.








tops of the shock towers
passenger side:








driver side:








I'm hoping we put the nuts/washers all on right. I think we did. Also greased up the poly bushings well for no squeaks. Much more to come...stay tuned
_Modified by dpgreek at 11:52 PM 8-11-2009_


_Modified by dpgreek at 11:52 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

You use your kitchen as a work bench too?
Looks like the rears are on in the correct order.
You should throw some touch up paint on where it chipped the inner fenders from rolling. It will keep it from cracking further


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

kitchen rules...hahah


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*8.16.09 UPDATE*
got busy with the stainless today...replaced a ton of my old bolts with stainless....on the crank pulley, water pump pulley, ps brackets...








ps pump is next, but couldn't get the bolts off.
Also ordered the BBM coolant flange...waiting for that to come so I can install and put the stainless bolts on it too..








I also replaced the BBM crankcase breather bolts with stainless as well as the BBM front mount bolt with a new stainless one.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*8.20.09 UPDATE*
went back to the hardware store and got all the right stainless bolts to fit the ps pump and the new gruvenparts pulley and voila....litte more spruced up bay....(also updated the ones on valve cover as well).
















took the manifold off, charger and shifter cable brackets to clean up and to run sleeving over the loose wires...more to come..








I got the BBM coolant flange today but again, BBM sent the wrong thing. I love their products but their processing department is having some tough times this year....once I get that back, I can start finishing up in the bay...


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

YOu have a PM your rear bushings are upside down ribbed side down


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Toffeerado)*

thanks for looking out toffee.....I realized that after looking at the etka more closely last week...and also when Bryson told me I'm missing the spacer sleeve...so I took em out again and they're going back in Saturday....check out this thread.....do you think you can answer the question of if I need washer (#10)?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4522909


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*8.22.09 UPDATE*
Did some shoppin today. Went to harbor freight and picked up some heat shrink for the cable sleeves...then went to Summit and picked up this catch can:








and some black AN fittings with stainless hose. Also gotta mini k&n for ISV.
Will be finishing suspension tomorrow and other stuff..pics to come tomorrow.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*8.26.09 UPDATE*
Thanks to one of the bad ass rado dudes - noobercorn, I was to a wiring site for rados, etc... and I was able to locate all but a few wires...so now...running those wires won't be as big of a nightmare as I had thought. BBM piece comes tomorrow... just gotta cut some stainless wire and put the catch can fittings on. Shouldn't be too bad.
more to come 


_Modified by dpgreek at 5:55 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

awesome. glad this is getting there! See you at h20?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

unfortunately some things have come up and I can't make it this year. I'm REALLY bummed because I wanted to roll up with my car crew and especially to meet you rado nut jobs. I'll have to fedex you some brews


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

damn. I was hoping to hang out with you. I guess the only person from down south I get to hang out with is zach and Emily with the white cabby.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I'm bummed too bro...life's obstacles (as well as the corrado's) sometimes like to get in the way. Next year for sure


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_I'm bummed too bro...life's obstacles (as well as the corrado's) sometimes like to get in the way. Next year for sure

















Very true. But you have to take care of life before you can enjoy it sometimes


----------



## PsychoChild (Jan 19, 2008)

wow nice stuff love that color


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (PsychoChild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_Very true. But you have to take care of life before you can enjoy it sometimes

Very true....

Thanks for the compliment PsychoChild


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*9.2.09 update*
Got some parts from the dealership....still need more (what's new). finished up the brake pedal in the cluster. I also got some flexo wrap and wrapped up some wiring in the bay to clean up. tomorrow the lower manifold gasket comes and I'm putting it all back together as far as I can possibly go. I may have made some headway on the crank pulley situation. 
It's a never-ending process at times, but hopefully I'll get there soon.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_ *9.2.09 update*
It's a never-ending process at times, but hopefully I'll get there soon.










I share this sentiment...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_

I share this sentiment...



x3


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

*9.05.09 UPDATE*
got inspired and started putting it all back together. still stuck on the lower radiator situation...but I got a flex hose and the stock hose and a radiator hose connector piece and I'm going to put it together tomorrow. I also got the throttle body / cable mostly situated....here's some updated pics.








































working on isv tomorrow...








and co pot...








and finally...the wiring explosion...haha








it's not as bad as it looks...I figured out a ton of stuff and with the help of the burninator, I was able to sort through some other...more tomorrow...


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif comin along real nice like


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

*LABOR DAY UPDATE*
Jesse and Eddie came over today and we knocked out a ton of the electrical. We sorted through the main loom and figured out some stuff. Then Jesse and I routed all the loose wires in the car back through the frame rail. Im pretty excited bc the inside doesn't look as terrible and we know where stuff needs to go. There are only a few wires in question.
We also wired up the windshield wiper motor and tried to figure out the catch can location and the lower rad hose / ISV stuff..








Even more huge, the headlights are all situated too. Getting there peeps! Jesse, mad props to you sir for your patience and electrical know-how and all your help today.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*9.08.09 UPDATE*
went out to the garage, fiddled with the front motor mount bracket and where the g60 water pipe goes....thanks to dogger's advice, I got it to bolt up...so I went ahead and ran it over to the tstat...and clamped up








now I gotta figure out what's with the lower rad hose and the clearance with the starter. I know it's bc I have a VR radiator which is shorter....so the hose is extending out right in front of the starter as opposed to the side of it...may have to cut some hose








rotated








I also futzed with the ISV...may have found a new location off the side of the motor to mount the bracket
























more to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Your lower radiator hose doesn't look oem. The original hose has a 90 degree bend in it right out of the radiator and go straight towards the water pump. You can pick up the correct hose from 1stvwparts for about $20.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

I went to 1stvwparts.com. I input corrado 1990...and I typed in the correct part number from ETKA which is...
191121051M it pulls up two things and they look similar:
1. lower hose, corrado - 1990 - $27.97
2. cooling system - radiator - lower hose 4 cylinder - 90-95 - $27.97
when you click on the illustration of #2 it looks more like the etka diagram of the hose which is here:








what do you think. My gut tells me to go with that one...but the other one has a lower rad hose listing for everything else too...?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I would go with #2


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

With 1stParts it comes up with multiple parts like that. Its the same part. If you notice the price is the same. #2 is the correct hose that you need. I got it from them and it fits perfect!


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Lookin' good, Baby D! Keep it up, man!!!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

thanks scott! I appreciate the support.
should be done in October for sure. I got some band gigs on the way to help for saving up for the little one on the way and to help defray any last minute dealer parts / screws i'm missing. Everything is looking good so far. hit some snags here and there, but I got some sleeving ordered to finsh the wiring in the bay, a crank pulley coming to finish the belts and some parts from joe at dwight harrison.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

update...I hate my car. that is all for now


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*








Thats too funny! Just take a little break and come back to it. Or you can ship it out here when I'm done with mine and I'll finish it for you!


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

finish yours first Dogger.....








but that is the best update anyone has posted in a while.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

damn bastard car....it's like a cat...you pet it, feed it, love it...it loves you back for 3 minutes and then craps on you. I am now at the point where the grommet that fits on the brake booster (to hold the connecting piece to the check valve) actually went IN to the brake booster and is now in there and I'm trying to get it out.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_







Thats too funny! Just take a little break and come back to it. Or you can ship it out here when I'm done with mine and I'll finish it for you!










Or fly James and myself out there. We can tag team the car. GIGGITY


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

haha..a corrado-menage-a-trois....good stuff.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dude at this point, I'm highly considering it. Odds are we'd just get drunk as crap and the same would get done..haha


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_haha..a corrado-menage-a-trois....good stuff.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dude at this point, I'm highly considering it. Odds are we'd just get drunk as crap and the same would get done..haha


Na I will drink after the work is done. heavily mind you but after it is done. Hell I completed all but the last bit of Ali's convertible top in a day when I was in PA last.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

D, I totaly forgot about this thread


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

I'd like to...


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

before you set it on fire let me come and pick it up from you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you coming out tommorow? and what is this i hear about a baby, its not nash's is it


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

*9.20.09 UPDATE* 
Got on it last night....connected the brake master, and brake vaccum lines...put the fmic and radiator back in. Also got the tranny set up with the shift linkages. Pulleys finalization this week. Still trying to figure out why my water pump pulley is a little off from the crank. Also going to hit up the wiring too.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*9.21.09 UPDATE*
With the help of the burninator...I was able to pick up the right brake booster check valve and vacuum hose. So that part is situated. Here's some shots of the bay as is. I'm waiting on 1-2 more things to get things rolling. I tried all night to bend the boost return pipe to shape but it's really tough. Thinking of block off plate and calling it a day.
















knock sensor on - tried to fit the sender relocation kit from 42 draft designs...hmmm








ubend








wrapped up the speedo cable and got the new reservoir on








shifter cables are tight, but not super tight








also got the main loom wrapped from ecu


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*









Lovin this pic...motor is dope


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

MacGyver does work! haha
Sorry I didn't see you called until like 11 my time last night. I will give you a ring later today though.
I have a kinda out there thought on the boost return. I will talk to you about tonight.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

hahah....some days I'm this guy:








most days with the corrado I'm this guy:








I'm open to any suggestions - hit me up later bro...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_hahah....some days I'm this guy:










I do recall a conversation about a skewer, some duct tape, and a safety pin...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

*9.23.09 UPDATE*
GOT SOME AMAZING STUFF DONE TONIGHT. My old man came over...and being the crafty and handy HVAC dude he is....he gave me a hand with some electrical stuff and piping. So I present the updated bay. New with boost return hose and rallye FMIC to TB piping. You can't see the co pot too well, but I gotta flip it over so it sits upright. 








was a biznitch to cut and maneuver








shot of the back....the ISV is going on the back of the intake manifold...








got to paint the tensioner as well...put the other tensioner pulley on as well...








extended the ISV wires, and the brake fluid reservoir sensor lines to a grommet in the rain tray. Gotta get those female single pin deals from James..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

nice work with the boost and return tubes.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

http://www.eagleday.com/ampconnectors.html < link to the connector pins
Looking good D. You might beat me now to getting her started!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

i wish..lol.... everytime I get some where I find something else. passenger motor mount had only one bolt in it. The other two are loose....it's like it's not sitting on the metal bracket good or something







Tired of finding all this leftover odds and ends.
On a brighter note, switched out a dozen bolts today with stainless. Got the wiper cowl set up painted, and almost bolted, but having a tough time trying to situate it into the rain tray with the motor.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

this build is awesome!
what throttle cable is that?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lucmb94)*

I would guess VR since its longer than the G60 cable.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

Vr cable...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*9.29.09 UPDATE*
Tried to do some measuring and figuring out of the ISV placement. That damn valve is going to be the end of me. I can not figure out a good place to mount it up without it looking ridiculous or vibrating so much that it falls off the support ring. I want to bolt it up to the back of the intake manifold and run the hose around the manifold over to the lower intake manifold - which is the only thing working - but I think with enough time and vibration, that isv support ring will break away on the connection point and my ISV is going to kill my bay and get run over. i'm at a loss right now. The only other alternative is to fab up a bracket of sorts. May need to call 1-800-PRO-FESR (aka Jesse).
Had to measure up the upper rad hose area to figure out the hose situation as I don't think what I have now will work. After switching coolant flanges, the hose I have isn't working out too well. I may have to pick up some samco flex hose to run that and install the filler neck. 
Tomorrow I still have a bit to do with electrical with running the wires to the oem clips and have to order a few more parts from Joe at the dealership - which I'm not too thrilled about. I like Joe, but not spending money.
This project truly seems endless.







pics to come soon


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

You forgot to mention "shipped throttle body to James"!








Keep it going Dimitri! You are getting there. Just keep knocking things off the list one by one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_
This project truly seems endless.

I feel your pain. 
Good job on yours by the way.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VR62NV)*

D, I hope you will take a break tonight and come out to hang wit the people who care about you


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

Hey Nedim...hope you're well man. I have a few things going on to set up for the Greek festival this weekend...but I'm close by so there's a chance I can make it out tonight and say hello. I miss you guys too. Been kinda crazy lately with life, car...and my wife is preggers now too.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

if you don't finish this by the time baby comes, i am afraid it will never get done


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

it's going vroom vroom in November most definitely. I made a vow to finish it in Oct. if it means being up til 3 am everynight. I'm hellbent on finishing.


----------



## shawn k (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

He is right, finish it before the baby or it wont get done. Believe me I have two kids.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (shawn k)*

that is the goal for sure


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

I remember last year this time asking you when it was going to be done! Haha!


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

Just noticed something from page 1, the swirl marks are the factory cutter marks from the mill that cut these things out....they all have these


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (coatofarms)*

D,
Let me know if you need someone to give you moral support, i can stop by with a 6-pack, anc cheer you on. I don't even want to think i can help you with all those wires. Also if you need someone to take the wife for thse much needed walks, i certanly can help there while you are wrenchin'







.
But seriously let me know if i can be of help.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

you've given me a lot of moral support...cheering would be good too..haha. thanks for the support bro..I'll keep you posted


----------



## SavageMotorsport (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Simply amazing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JamesS)*

preshiate it man....
*10.13.09 UPDATE*
Got the m-fckn ISV on finally. I asked around, but didn't get much...so I just I tried bolting it up everywhere, but finally got it to sit where I need it...
bolted the MK2 bracket here (I had to flatten bracket out)
















from underneath








from back








messed with the windshield mono wiper...but can't get the motor to sit right...








got spoiler and tails back from Bryson:
















tails have a slight tint of orange on the top....









LOT more to do tomorrow. On the way to the dealership for parts pick up, sat in a two hour traffic jam because of an accident on the road I needed to go on. It was closed, and then the police rerouted me back the other way. bastards...so parts are in tomorrow









_Modified by dpgreek at 11:14 AM 10-14-2009_

_Modified by dpgreek at 11:14 AM 10-14-2009_

_Modified by dpgreek at 11:15 AM 10-14-2009_


_Modified by dpgreek at 11:17 AM 10-14-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

your spoiler is crooked








And those tails will look slightly orange with the flash on. less so in normal light


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

even without the flash, they're orange-ish..... I think Bryson had some trouble color matching exactly. He tried a couple of times. No worries though bc I actually think it looks cool not all red, but not that bright orange either. 
Gonna work on it tonight...I think Jesse is coming by tonight to help supervise and kick my arse....but in case, I got you on speed dial
1-800-GET-KYLE
1-800-BRN-N8TR


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_
1-800-GET-KYLE


If it didn't cost a bunch of money to have a 1800 number I would totally have that by now


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

*10.15.09 UPDATE*
Got some more electrical finished up. Put the ISV clip on and ran that to the ISV. Also ran the brake fluid reservoir clip on and wired/wrapped.








also got the catch can stainless line on the one end and threaded...
















it will be hooking into this...








lastly, I got the Techtonics check valve into the hose that runs from lower intake man. to the ISV.
tonight, the professor is coming over so we can knock out a ton of stuff. Waiting to get a few more parts....stay tuned 










_Modified by dpgreek at 8:27 AM 10-16-2009_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*10.22.09 UPDATE* 
Got the gauge wires run through the frame rails and to the right spots with the help of the professor. He got my motor mounted on the back bracket right. I got the oil pressure senders in...but had to order the adapter for the oil feed line...so waiting on that and parts to pick up from Bryson. Also today, got the stainless fuel lines finished.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*
















Nice talking to you today. Keep up the good work!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

working on getting you some fuel stuff answers


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Mad props on the build.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

*10.26.09*
Back at it again....tonight got some stuff done. I've been battling this stupid 02 sensor and I finally got the ecu cover off for a few light shedding answers...








But down where the grounds are (which need to move) there is one last ground with eyelet that terminates to nowhere....I'm thinking this may go to 02 sensor plug below...
















Got the fuel lines on...








and I fitted in the mono wiper...which was a BIATCH...but...I still have to tweak it a bit...
























it's rubbin a bit...so I gotta figure out a good way to bolt up.
Also got the 42DD relocation kit run with Jesse's expertise...








going to work on the MSD ignition coil wiring Wed.








and the hood release cable..








more to come


_Modified by dpgreek at 11:59 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

I was gonna ask you if you have your hood release finished. How did you run the cable?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

I hate my car. I truly hate the task ahead of me. What takes me an hour takes most 5 minutes. All the backtracking, undoing mess ups, having to redo things, part hunting, wiring, and the rest of the BS are really pushing me towards the brink of selling this god damn headache. I used to love working on this car...but that was 3 years ago.
All I got done tonight was putting on the outside door moldings and trying to figure out how the inside one goes...as they don't seem to fit no matter what I do.
to hell it with it
James, I started to mess with the cable, but realized:
A. I still have the freaking fuse box out because I don't know if I'm done wiring yet
B. don't have the all the parts to bolt it up and run it
C. I'm not sure I know how to run it
D. F**k corrados


_Modified by dpgreek at 8:16 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

I can feel your pain Dimitri. Your project is a lot more difficult than mine since you are finishing someone else's work. 
I spent a good part of my day trying to get my hood release sorted. Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

D, don't u dare give in. We all don't get to, so u can't either. git er done buddy.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dworkz)*

thanks for the encouragement guys....it's just so freakin frustrating at times. 
Jesse's coming tonight and hopefully we can get some stuff situated. I'm still trying to get in missing parts from all over which either got lost or tossed over the years. That's been a pain.
All in all, I'm going to get as far as I can and then it's off to the shop


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Keep it up, Baby D! Progress is looking good!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Can't wait to see you finish this thing fully.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

BTW Dimitri. You should not put the fusebox in before you install the hood release cable. It will be much easier with the fusebox down. Are you planning to hide the cable?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

I was thinking to run it from stock location and try to tuck it up under the lip of the side panel. I heard you ran it through the fender?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*10.28.09 UPDATE*
Ok, my psychosis has ended for the minute...and I'm back on track. thank the lord for the professor, Jesse White and his expertise. We got a lot done tonight which has really helped push for a finishing I hope. 
First Jesse replaced the Autotech tip of the coil boot with the MSD one...so now I got a distributor / coil. 
















Then it was time to extract the bolt that was stuck in the rotor/hub....it was a biatch, but Jesse owned it as usual....was also a PITA for him to re-tap the screw hole...








while Jesse was doing calculus/trig on figuring out a bracket for the catch can, I got underneath to change the fuel filter. 








Here's the money IMHO, after weeks of trying to figure out the whole 02 sensor wiring BS....the professor and I were able to wire it up..








wires are a little different in color bc of extension, but....the order from left to right:
red = red/white from fuse box
white = brown which goes direct to ground
orange = black which is the shield wire for sender
blue/white = purple sender from ECU pin #2
now, I'm waiting on the plug from Kyle and then I can bolt up the 02 sensor once and for all. THEN, I can wire into that - the duostyling air/fuel gauge which Jesse fit into my early style center dash...








finally, I went online and found the right 3" hose from McMaster-Carr...and put that on the charger....








now just waiting for dealer parts and parts from Bryson and I can button some more stuff up.

_Modified by dpgreek at 8:28 AM 10-29-2009_


_Modified by dpgreek at 9:57 AM 10-29-2009_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*11.1.09 UPDATE* 
did some stuff yesterday. Per Forty-six and 2's suggetion, I started to make a new rain tray cover since SWG is never going to do it:
























finished the fuel lines by giving them some clearance:








Miguel came by and showed me what was going on with the door cards....got the trims on...
















Got sick of the electrical mess....so I decided to clean up:








pulled and labeled everything and am going to go through it with a fine toothed comb to make sure everything will be working...








Now just got a little more....


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*11.2.09 UPDATE*
FINALLY...got the upper radiator hose situated. I found a used ven-air black silicon hose from apex tuning in nc....used and in a scrap pile....they sent it to me....did some cutting...and voila...
















then I got the oil feed adapter in from ricky and installed that as well...so charger is complete except for the pulley that I have to pick up from Bryson








I also went through, pulled the wires back into the cockpit to reorganize and zip tie before rerouting back out to the bay. 
More to come tomorrow...waiting on dealer parts and Bryson parts.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_ 










madness


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (itskmill06)*

YEP! It's pretty annoying...but organizing now will save headache later. It's really not as bad as it looks


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_ *10.28.09 UPDATE*
finally, I went online and found the right 3" hose from McMaster-Carr...and put that on the charger....












This would be a pretty addition to your bay and a nice treat for your charger.








it's forsale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice work on everything BTW.


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 6:37 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

what is it for? I have a piece similar to that which is covered by the air hose that's powder coated. The other part is the U bend going to FMIC and the last outlet has the boost return pipe to TB


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

It's the inlet to the charger. It didn't know you had that covered.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

no worries. thanks for the offer though


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

got the o2 sensor packed and shipped out today
































Shipping was 5 bucks for a flat rate box, and 20 bucks for tape


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Free Skittles! You should have sent D some more Post-Its so he can label more things!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

LMAO.....that's awesome


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

The thought process involved into this is inspiring man...I am gonna get back on my cabby this week. Slow and steady FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

slow and steady is my motto in this case...lol... Tight Dub Tim! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Free Skittles! You should have sent D some more Post-Its so he can label more things!










HAHAHA i totally should have.
No cutting the packaging either D, you might cut a wire LOL


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

will do


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

What is up with the " Love, Kyle" at the end? Between that and the Skittles sounds a little suspicious. All of those hours on the phone together you two are getting pretty close!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_What is up with the " Love, Kyle" at the end? Between that and the Skittles sounds a little suspicious. All of those hours on the phone together you two are getting pretty close!









HAHA I felt that he doesn't get loved enough by his car and I kinda feel bad with the amount of tape used to package that plug.








Your in a close second for time on the phone with me James


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

It's true Kyle.....I get no love from that damn car.....I buy it parts and fun doo-dads....next thing I know I'm gettin bent over, no money and no phone call in the morning...








oh well....how much tape DID you use?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*















Kyle, you are soo sweet!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_It's true Kyle.....I get no love from that damn car.....I buy it parts and fun doo-dads....next thing I know I'm gettin bent over, no money and no phone call in the morning...








oh well....how much tape DID you use? 


Well lets just say the pictures don't begin to show the amount of tape I used. My boss came over multiple times over the course of the 2 hours I was packaging that to see how many rolls went into it.









_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_














Kyle, you are soo sweet!


HAHA don't worry your local, I can do much more damage delivering parts


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Just wait until the baby comes and Dimitri's wife gives all her attention to the baby. He'll be calling Kyle for some much needed attention and love!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

Got some parts in today from dealership...going to try and put some of that stuff in...
So now that I finally got the farkin v-belt back from the shop....trying to fit it is crazy as I don't think something is correct...I basically have the hole damn lower p.s. bracket off with the pump/pulley attached to it...yet....when I have the belt run to the crank pulley .....it pulls the lower ps bracket way over...and nothing lines up anymore to bolt it up.
Also my front wheels slightly rub agains the coilovers....so I either need to take Kyle's advice and ditch the lower springs.....or I need a 10 mm spacer on the fronts too....even after tunershop says a 30 et will work in the fronts no prob
WHY CAN'T ANYTHING EVER GO RIGHT?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Things go right, just not always on the first try! 
So does the v-belt run just from the crank to the ps pulley? The water pump is running off the serpentine belt? Can you take some pics of your ps bracket and such? Maybe I can see how it compares to mine and try to help you figure it out.


----------



## Ohara (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey great job...
Don't give up .. my car has been apart over 4 years and I swear I want to burn it sometimes..lol everything seems to be a challenge.. but it's worth it in the end...
Link to my build:
http://www.corrado-club.ca/for...light=


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Ohara)*

nice car man! great attention to detail....the burning thing comes around once a day anymore...haha. It's 7:30 am on Saturday and I'm outside doing wiring again....awesome.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

*11.08.09 UPDATE*
I worked all damn weekend on cleaning up the wiring/fuse box and finalizing any loose ends inside the car. Unwrapped crappy tape, zip tied and rewrapped with cloth tape. I also wrapped all the wires to go into the bay with techflex. Did a lot of labeling, etc.. Miguel came over yesterday and knocked it out of the park. I can start trying to plug some stuff up and get things situated. I also got the 02 sensor plug from kyle after spending 9 minutes and half a bag of skittles getting throught the tape...








now I just need the correct 02 sensor plug, cuz the one I wired was the VR one.








vbelt wise..I was able to get the belt on the pulleys with Miguel's help. However, the lower charger bracket bolt is stripped.
More to come.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_ *11.08.09 UPDATE*
I worked all damn weekend on cleaning up the wiring/fuse box and finalizing any loose ends inside the car. Unwrapped crappy tape, zip tied and rewrapped with cloth tape. I also wrapped all the wires to go into the bay with techflex. Did a lot of labeling, etc.. Miguel came over yesterday and knocked it out of the park. I can start trying to plug some stuff up and get things situated. I also got the 02 sensor plug from kyle after spending 9 minutes and half a bag of skittles getting throught the tape...








now I just need the correct 02 sensor plug, cuz the one I wired was the VR one.








vbelt wise..I was able to get the belt on the pulleys with Miguel's help. However, the lower charger bracket bolt is stripped.
More to come.


The angry phone call was soooo worth wrapping that plug like I did hahaha


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
The angry phone call was soooo worth wrapping that plug like I did hahaha









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Done by Christmas?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

that's the idea....that'll be my gift to myself....no more headache.
Got more plugs ordered up...gonna use the die to clean up the threads on the lower g60 bracket and brake master to finish that. also gotta extract the damn bolt on the side of the head that was stripped to plug in the coolant sensor for the cluster to wire up.
Hopefully next week I can get the last few parts I've been waiting on. In the meantime, I'm laying out wires where they need to go and plugging them back into fuse box to test them out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

got plugs in, ran more techflex up to the front....now found that the eibach strut bar won't work and that sucks as the hood won't close. Also the passenger fender seems to not be lining up right....lot of gap between it and the front of the passenger door.







so sick of this


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_got plugs in, ran more techflex up to the front....now found that the eibach strut bar won't work and that sucks as the hood won't close. Also the passenger fender seems to not be lining up right....lot of gap between it and the front of the passenger door.







so sick of this


I have an idea for the strut bar... Send to me








Is the fender issue new?? Or was it not lining up before?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

i guess I never really looked...but now it seems to have some gap.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_i guess I never really looked...but now it seems to have some gap. 


could it be from when you rolled your fenders and the bolts weren't fully tightened on the fender??


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I went in last night and unbolted it and was able to push back on it a bit to close up the gap more. it wasn't bolted on securely. 
I moved wiring around and plugged in a lot of stuff back into the fuse box. Saturday, Miguel is coming by to try and wrap it all up electrically.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*11.19.09 UPDATE*
organized the wiring up, it's all wrapped up and back in the fuse box - laid out for tomorrow...








got the wiring in sleeving and pulled up through the frame rail....








audio is separated and ready to move into place
















finally got this license plate light back and all installed...








started putting in the cpillars and rear carpet..
















and got the moroso cap...








got more to come in the next two days...getting there


_Modified by dpgreek at 10:53 AM 11-20-2009_


_Modified by dpgreek at 10:54 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

well...Miguel came by last night did a lot of wire testing....lot of stuff is in good shape. One thing that is not is the original fuel pump.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

keep it up man, at this rate you will be driving this thing by xmas


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

That harness job is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great job


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

thanks Tim...took forever, but much more organized


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_well...Miguel came by last night did a lot of wire testing.... 

SOON.. it will be running due to MR. Miguel.. your welcome D.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...

-yoyo-


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Yohannes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yohannes* »_
SOON.. it will be running due to MR. Miguel.. your welcome D.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...

-yoyo-

thank you very much for the referral and thanks to Mr. Miguel for all his hard work as well.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not only on the rado but on the damn jetta too


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

DUDE, lets get cracking on the corrado before i get my other corrado ready for fun time as well.. nonetheless, cant wait to see this thing up and running..














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-yoyo-


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Yohannes)*

doing some stuff tonight and tomorrow...hopefully by mid next weekish, I can have it ready to head out to Mikey's


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*11.25.09 UPDATE* 
Made some progress last night...but it took some elbow grease. Started off by tapping the lower charger bracket where the one of the power steering pump brackets bolts up. this was a PITA....tapped it ok, but lining everything up was a nightmare.
















everything seems to line up, but the PS bracket is pushed towards the firewall as far as it goes to make the v belt fit.
Then I took the advice of 1-800-GET-KYLE and took the warning springs out of the coilovers....worked great. So I was able to get the car on the ground....but it's sitting kiiiiiiiiiiiiinda high...lol. Going to adjust these today.
















Gotta pick up an M10 x 1.0 tap for this guy:








once I get that done, I can have the brake system / e-brake finalized.
Here's where the wiring is...Miguel came by Sunday and did a lot of checking...








so far all's well, except I need a new fuel pump 








oh well...what's new..... also got to splice one last wire on the ecu (sender wire for 02 sensor) 








and then 02 sensor is ready to go. More to come....


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

D, I belive in you!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

thanks bro














happy thansgiving


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

You are lucky 1-800-GET-KYLE isn't 1-976-GET-KYLE. Imagine if he charged you by the minute for his technical services?








Get some mud flaps on it and the high stance won't look so bad!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_You are lucky 1-800-GET-KYLE isn't 1-976-GET-KYLE. Imagine if he charged you by the minute for his technical services?








Get some mud flaps on it and the high stance won't look so bad!


LOL I would have paid my rent from you two in the last month if that was the case


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
LOL I would have paid my rent from you two in the last month if that was the case









I text and message you on here more than call you. Usually your phone is busy with Dimitri on the line! Haha!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

naw, the other line is busy because Kyle is on with 1-976-SHP-TAPE....trying to figure out how to utilize more tape in an 02 sensor mailing in the future...haha...
hope yal had a nice Thanksgiving...will call you both soon....hahahah


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Happy thanksgiving D, and you too james. 
You two keep my troubleshooting skills up there.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

*11.28.09 Weekend Update* 
Miguel and Jesse came by over the weekend to give me a hand with some stuff. 
Jesse brought by the super wrench to help me lower the coilover in the rear passenger side (which was stuck). What's weird is that the driver's side rear coil seems to be different than the other side from the factory, so I have a bit of thread left on the passenger's side...and none on the driver's side and they're even.








I also need spacers for the front because the tire is touching the perch even with the warning springs out...possibly 8 or 10mm....yo yo may have the solution. Here it is jacked up again after adjusting:








Then miguel got on it...pulled out the old pump...which ended up being a MK3 pump ???








garage stinks like old gas which needs to be emptied. New pump is on the way.
got the spoiler working...








found out ecu may be screwed and SNS chip was not in there








got the front rad support on with some FMIC modding and front bumper...








for some reason....the front bumper ain't lining up right - I have a hunch it may be the right fender:








checked a crapload of electrical stuff:
















the fogs, turns, horns, headlights, windows, tails work ...woo hoo 
had an ISV issue, but I swapped it out...








...so it works. Need a few relays and some odds and ends..but it's coming along nicely. More to come. 
_Modified by dpgreek at 9:08 AM 11-30-2009_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dpgreek at 9:09 AM 11-30-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Nice work. It is coming along slowely but surely man.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

got a thermal switch in tonight...doesn't look like its going to fit for now....what else is new....moving on........


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*12.3.09 UPDATE*
New fuel pump came in....pretty shweet. That's going in on Saturday. Tonight, Igot some new fog bulbs and headlight bulbs, put those in. Got the horns wired and finished.








Now I'm just stuck on the coolant flange on the side of the head. I don't know why a brass set screw was put in on the side of the head it where the coolant sensor goes, but it's there nonetheless and it was already STRIPPED...YAAAY!. So I have to try to extract it...or figure something else out. It's been a huge PITA. I thought I saw daylight tonight using the 8v coolant flange, BUT, it doesn't clear the ISV so I can't plug in anything. 








May need to pick this up...








don't necessarily want to, but at this point, I may have to. Extracting that screw may lead to shavings in the head and I can't do that.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

meh a little metal in a coolant passage isnt that bad.
Did you ever try that trick i told you about?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Getting there D! 
I almost bought that BBM flange spacer but was able to get away w/o it.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

Get rid of that boost return and cap your charger. not needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jeffs vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffs vw* »_Get rid of that boost return and cap your charger. not needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Except it makes an anoying sound if that boost return isn't there due to the bottom butterfly on the TB. And having the valve cover vent into the charger intake helps lubricate the seals a bit.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I'm just going to go ape****e on it with the 1-800-GET-KYLE method of flat head and hammer....
I initially had the boost return pipe off, but due to all the advice from experienced peeps running this set up, I was highly persuaded to put it back on - along with the ISV. 
I'll figure it out.


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

If you're talking about "lubrication from the oil vapors in the return", I don't buy it.
1, if there's that much "lubrication" in the intake air that's about to be combusted, your engine has a problem.
2, it has an oil feed. It gets all the oil it needs. Some sooty return air isn't going to give it any substantial amount of oil.
There's nothing wrong with removing the return - the euro guys who have more experience with (and make more power from) our engines are the ones using the twin intake setups. They wouldn't do it if it wasn't safe. Not to mention, those twin intake setups really do make power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (L8 APEKS)*

yeah but how long do their chargers last?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*12.5.09 - 12.6.09 UPDATE* 
Miguel is the man!!! Came over Sat. night / sunday all day and knocked out the wiring. Except for the ECU, which we think is bad...it was all buttoned up. We figured out a few nuances that were giving us trouble but it's all been put together...and buttoned up on the inside. 
































Tonight Im going to put in the carpet and dashboard...and fit in all the switches. Everything is working, but the sunroof is a little off....








it works, but theres a metal bracket that doesn't need to be there that's not allowing the gear to do it's proper job.
Got the hood release cable all together...








Also got the clips set up and the accelarator cable set up








as for the annoying black temp sensor situation....the MK I T-shaped thermal switch from world impex did the trick...








next up....
draining the stank gas out...putting in new fuel pump...








installing the derale adjustable elecric fan controller








we're going to wire this to the dual pin radiator thermoswitch


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

IM MR.MIGUEL- AKA CHC-RADO
CHOOCH
hey dpgreek, when your ride is done. i get your free for all work i done.














sike. got to say its look better compare month ago, need more





















i be there soon.16vg60 conversion. no wire tuck for me. not enough














for to me tackle that job.







ps watch out yoyo. mc-dpgreek spank your cuelo.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*

I got all the














you want...name it, it's yours sir
chooch..haha


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chc-rado* »_IM MR.MIGUEL- AKA CHC-RADO
CHOOCH
hey dpgreek, when your ride is done. i get your free for all work i done.














sike. got to say its look better compare month ago, need more





















i be there soon.16vg60 conversion. no wire tuck for me. not enough














for to me tackle that job.







ps watch out yoyo. mc-dpgreek spank your cuelo.










DUDE< i am not worried about GREEK














.. I am just glad he is finally getting his $hit together with the help YOU...!! I think he owes you a bunch of DRINKS>>>>>............where is the KEG...
-yoyo-


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Yohannes)*

I owe Jesse, Kyle and Miguel keggers for all their help. Might as well have a corrado block party. yoyo, let me know about those spacers dude


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

last night, I got the FPR vacuum situated...and fixed the central locking system vacuum leak. Next up...running vac lines to cluster/boost gauge/climate control servo. After that interior goes back in.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_I owe Jesse, Kyle and Miguel keggers for all their help. Might as well have a corrado block party. yoyo, let me know about those spacers dude










I am ok with a pony Keg of some of GA's microbrews








Just had a thought on that IM you sent me. The climate control has to have a check valve on it. Do you still have the vacuum resevoir in your fender? Cause it is for the climate control specifically.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

don't think I do...yeah for sure check valve on that


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_don't think I do...yeah for sure check valve on that


You need to have a vacuum resevoir for the climate control stuff. It will cause the flaps to move depending on if you are on or off the throttle


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

all I have is heat


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_all I have is heat


But you still have an AC heater box right? It is all controlled by vacuum still (defrost vent, floor, dash vents) are all changed by vacuum


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

still got the box....some of the vacuum lines are still running to their respective spots...only one is cut


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

I took my vacuum tank out and I thought my hvac all works fine...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_I took my vacuum tank out and I thought my hvac all works fine...


Wierd, I pulled mine out of my mk1 and now I get issues with the flaps changing over depending on if im on or off the throttle.
Maybe my check valve is just bad


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

*12.10.09 UPDATE* 
Miguel came over and installed the fuel pump. He drained the old nasty gas out...and all that's buttoned up. then we put in the carpet and he did a lot of work to get the kick panels in. 








I got the knee bar in and am putting in the dash tonight/tomorrow.
Next up, vacuum lines from the bay to run cluster, climate door and boost gauge. Then gauge and fan wiring.
stay tuned


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Its great to see your attitude is awesome right now. Nice and positive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Running by Christmas? 
I wanna go back to this time last year in your thread where I asked that same question!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

haha...it fluctuates depending on set back of the day..haha..I think I put the knee bar on upside down now that I look at it


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Im Stalkin yo raddo








Didnt u know...Upside down kneebars are the shizzle


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

that's what happens at 11:45 pm...not paying attention and tired.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_I think I put the knee bar on upside down now that I look at it

Yes you did. My retardedness is rubbing off on you!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
Yes you did. My retardedness is rubbing off on you!









You guys aren't related are you?








If you are it would confirm my belief in another thread on here


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

*12.13.09 UPDATE* 
Miguel came by again this weekend and got so much done it's unbelievable. This project is seeing the final stages finally.
First we bled the brake system after having to retap the brake master once more because the line was loose as well as some of the bleeder screws...but it got finshed up and done.....








fluid on the floor








Then we bled the clutch master and slave...so I have a clutch now
Wired up the ignition coil..








checked for cap clearance...








and now..I have a hood again...








I worked on the interior as much as I could...and Miguel spent like 45 minutes on the damn dashboard. Were having clearance issues with the crossovers....but we figured out a place for em..
























the bracket behind the center dash will be trimmed a bit...and these big boys are going to be secured behind...








while I was messing with the interior/seat belts, Miguel installed and wired up the electrical fan / thermoswitches...








got the FPR vacuum line run..








Miguel fabbed up a connection from the brake booster to intake manifold from an AEB (I think) which was made of that hard plastic and had the vacuum line nipple already on it...which made it very easy to run the vac line into the car and run to the boost gauge/cluster...and to the check valve/climate door ..








next up gauge wiring...








spacers going on to get the damn wheels on...








only problem we incurred was the drivers caliper where the plunger holds the ebrake cable is not engaging too much...it's very sloppy and we think it's a caliper issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*12.20.09 UPDATE*
Got a lot done this weekend thanks to the help of Miguel and Jesse.
Jesse trimmed two pieces (one for P.S. bottle and horn bracket) for better fitment. I got those two installed.
Sat. morning went over to Danny's house (SNS) and he put in a chip for my in my ECU. Got that into the car too. Miguel ran the sender wire over for Air/Fuel gauge as well as installed 02 sensor...so now the ECU is ready to go.








I wired up all the gauges and put those into place...








Also installed the rear interior..








Miguel and I secured the battery wiring..








got the autotech bar into place...gotta drill this week..








Miguel tested out the coolant system for leaks by putting air into the system without coolant. We kept hearing a noise..couldn't figure it out. Added in the G12....put some pressure to it and realized that it was coming out of the charger oil feed line....
I had put the banjo bolt into the side of the head and not back. So we rearranged those fittings....checked the system again, no leaks 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








problems left to solve:
1. gotta find a mk3 sunroof frame. The one I had was broken so sunroof is retarded.... 
2. gotta get a bracket finished from some steel I bought for catch can so no oil gets all over
3. Gotta button up the oil feed for charger (tonight)
4. installing rest of interior trim, steering wheel, seats and radio
5. find longer bolts for front wheel spacers and lower
6. check timing


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

nice


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0t mk2)*

*12.21.09 UPDATE* 
Big baller Ben had taken my door cards and got my 5.25" to fit perfectly into them. The original baffle ring wasn't lining up...but he got it all to work some how....
















after test fit...the door cards fit on great...
















he wired up the stereo in record time...
















connected and test fit the sub:








gotta get a mini anl fuse for amp...and a antenna adaptor...then voila...audio


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_ *12.21.09 UPDATE* 










D, I didn't know you live in Roswell


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wait... my eyes must be playing tricks on me... It almost looks as if this is turning into a car...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

I don't...the box did...haha


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_wait... my eyes must be playing tricks on me... It almost looks as if this is turning into a car...

I don't believe it either


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

where did you end up mounting the crossovers?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (jettag60)*

I see the clock is showing on the MFA too! Getting really close now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

*12.22.09 UPDATE* 
Well faithful followers, it was d-day. After moving the oil feed line to the right spot, tightening up a few last bolts, trying to put the timing marks in check, and adding some gas - it was time to try and crank her up.







no dice..wasn't clicking...
after some trouble shooting, had to get a good ground to chassis for starter. Tried again with some clicking this time...







no dice again.
checked ignition coil for wiring....rearranged some stuff on coil. Then called 1-800 KYLE...realized the spark plug wiring order was wrong. We switched those up. Tried again..







no dice again.
Checked for spark - which we have, suffiecient fuel from lines - which was coming in ok, tried cranking with spark plug out - got spark from that....removed the first plug - sniffed and checked...looked ok...









Miguel seems to think that the gas I put in (premium 93) had been sitting to long in my garage (which it has been there for a few months). Maybe lost some volatility. I didn't put a lot either...so that may be it. That mixed with the old crappy gas in the lines maybe the culprit. Anyone got any bright ideas?

For crossovers - they are behind the center dash console....right now I've got radio power, antenna, tweeters, rears and sub...amp works...but no midbass out of the doors. Thinking it's an amp connection or something...










_Modified by dpgreek at 8:12 AM 12-23-2009_


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Thats really odd....if you have fuel pressure and spark it should atleast burp a little bit.......Is it possible for those distributors to be 180 out?


_Modified by SlammedGolfIII at 8:33 AM 12-23-2009_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*

it was like almost there... we were futzin with the dizzy too... don't know


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlammedGolfIII* »_Thats really odd....if you have fuel pressure and spark it should atleast burp a little bit.......Is it possible for those distributors to be 180 out?


Nope. They only go on one way on a 16v.

_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_it was like almost there... we were futzin with the dizzy too... don't know


Adjust dizzy with the blue coolant temp sensor disconnected otherwise the ECU will try to compensate.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

will try that fo sheezy


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

This all sounds too familiar for me...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

tried puttin more gas in....checked fuel filter and lines....seems to be getting fuel up to the fuel rail ok....so it maybe injectors.....the injectors are clicking.....but don't know if spraying too well. Gotta check that soon.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

sounds like spark buddy. Also check to see if you have the fuel lines on the correct sides.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Can't wait to get back to Atlanta. Still in cold Chicago. Long-johns and wool stocks. We check base timing. Tdc good. Dist fit one way. Firing order good. 1-3-4-2 counter clockwise. Fuel filter installed right. Ditrimi check fuel lines. Routed properly. Took the dist unit off and spun it. Here the injector firing. It has spark. Next step man. Take off fuel rail with injectors and power them up and see the spray pattern. See you next year chooch.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*

If you pull the distributor be prepared for oil to spill out! Have a rag handy!


----------



## Screwed G60 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

Just going to throw it out there....cause a very similar thing happened to me








You might have the + and - wires going to your Hall Sender on the distributor reversed (do 16vs have Hall Senders? not sure)...you probably already checked this but I just wanted to throw it out there.
Awesome build...can't wait for the video of it running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Screwed G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Screwed G60* »_Just going to throw it out there....cause a very similar thing happened to me








You might have the + and - wires going to your Hall Sender on the distributor reversed (do 16vs have Hall Senders? not sure)...you probably already checked this but I just wanted to throw it out there.
Awesome build...can't wait for the video of it running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

double check this. It is very possible. And yes they do/ he better have one since it is running on digi1
When you checked for spark did you check at just the coil or at the spark plugs too?


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Screwed G60)*

Not sure. I know the coil hook up properly. Injectors click when turn dist when it out of the head. I know it has power and ground. But not sure it in right terminal. If I remember. Terminal 1 is 12v. And terminal 3 is ground. Terminal 2 signal wire for ECM. Injectors and coil. Test light and pin out ecm to coil. PROJECT NEW YEAR START.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*

We check at the plug wire end with spark plug. Bright blue strong spark. Just bored here Chicago. Can't wait to get PROJECT NEW YEAR START started.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*

If the hall sender isn't working properly, would you still get trigger at the coil and at the injector harness coming from the ECU? Doesn't the hall sender send a signal to the ECU for both the coil and injector triggers?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_If the hall sender isn't working properly, would you still get trigger at the coil and at the injector harness coming from the ECU? Doesn't the hall sender send a signal to the ECU for both the coil and injector triggers?


correct. that is the only trigger event for the ECU with digi1


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Than if his plug wires are firing and the injectors are clicking, he has a good and correctly connected hall sender right?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Than if his plug wires are firing and the injectors are clicking, he has a good and correctly connected hall sender right?


more than likely.
Unless it is getting intermittent signal from a bad hall sender etc then it isn't getting all the hall events and would cause issues.
I think checking to see if the fuel lines are backwards is very plausible at this point. If they are he will see presure up to the rail and will show presure but it wont actually inject any fuel


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I think that's the next step....I checked the lines coming from fuel / to fuel rail....black is feed and blue is return.....so I checked and that's how I have it. I tried to unbolt the fitting on the feed of the rail and gas went spewing out....so fuel is getting there. It's gotta be rail / injectors. I don't want to talk too much about bc james may have some flashbacks....hahah


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_I think that's the next step....I checked the lines coming from fuel / to fuel rail....black is feed and blue is return.....so I checked and that's how I have it. I tried to unbolt the fitting on the feed of the rail and gas went spewing out....so fuel is getting there. It's gotta be rail / injectors. I don't want to talk too much about bc james may have some flashbacks....hahah


lol actually him and I were discussing it for a couple hours last night too trying to figure this out.


----------



## Screwed G60 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
more than likely.
Unless it is getting intermittent signal from a bad hall sender etc then it isn't getting all the hall events and would cause issues.
I think checking to see if the fuel lines are backwards is very plausible at this point. If they are he will see presure up to the rail and will show presure but it wont actually inject any fuel

Mine would "crank" but not turn over when the hall sender + and - were reversed....if you spin the distributor gear with it out of the head and the hall sender connected to check the spark it would create spark at the plugs (pulled out of the head) but not consistently...switched them (+ and -) to the correct spots and BAM...started right up. 
Just my 2cents...it sounds the exact same as the problem I was having








Good luck


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Screwed G60)*

Don't worry D, it won't give me flashbacks because I'm right with you on this whole experience.








You might try pulling the fuel pump fuse or relay and cranking the motor for about 10 seconds to release the fuel pressure in the lines before you undo the lines. You will still get fuel spilling out but it won't spray out. I have a plastic bowl and lots of rags to catch as much fuel as possible. At least fuel evaporates unlike oil and most of the other fluids.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

after some troubleshooting tonight and amp re-wiring, I was able to figure out that the midrange speaker problem is either the speaker themselves or the wires going from the speakers to the crossover. More likely it's the speaker wires. Crossovers work fine and amp is wired up right now.
Miguel is coming over Wednesday with the new sunroof frame from vwcity....going to put that in to finish up the sunroof situation and to be able to put in A pillars and headliner, visors and seats.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

did you start it yet???


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

No Russ, unfortunately not. Tried and tried. Here's the freakin update:
Tonight, I figured out why my midrange speaks didn't work. Because the cable on both sides (going from x-over to door card) were all farked up and cut up or something. I replaced them, they work great - interior is back in.
as for the god-forsaken bastard motor that won't start:
Miguel came over and started by pulling spark plugs out. Then we unplugged fuel pump relay to run compression testing. At first all were pretty low (30 - 80 psi) After pulling plugs out, adding a little oil, it got the compression way up. The assumption was that the cylinders were leaning out with too much gas and not enough oil for the piston rings to expand. Compression after a second round of testing is up between 130 - 180.
Spark plug in cylinder two looked a little grungy when we pulled out. Midway through compression testing, the spring in the compression tester check valve gave way and Miguel pulled the valve out of a spare tire and it worked like a charm. Total McGruber styles.
Anyway, after that we pulled the fuel line off and there was ample pressure going to fuel rail. The gas though, looks like yellowy urine colored and had some crud in it. Miguel took it outside, put some on the ground and lit it...and voila...it caught very fast. But it's that strange color, smell and cruddiness. So I think we need to drain gas and change fuel filter again.
That led us to believe that after allllll the testing (spark, oil, dizzy, hall sender, compression) that it could indeed be the fuel injectors may not be spraying correctly in 2, 3 and 4 or they're clogged bc of the dirty gas. He used a video scope to see if injector 1 sprayed...and it does. But Miguel's next step is fuel rail removal and to see what's happening with injectors. James, if you're getting flash backs, I'm sorry bro.
That is the update on Corrado-mare 2010. Happy freakin new Year. Corrado won this round again. But I'm determined to win this war. Bastard car.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Cool you got audio now! Just not a running car... Haha! At least you can listen to some music while troubleshooting the motor. Glad you were able to troubleshoot the speaker issue. One less problem.
Your motor issues sound too familiar!








Your injectors are new right? Hard to imagine they are clogged. Is your injector harness new or your old one from your G60? Have you tested the harness to make sure you have continuity from connector to connector? I took my lower intake manifold off and installed the injectors/fuel rail to it. Plugged them in and than ran clear hoses from each injector into empty water bottles. Than turned the motor over with the coil disconnected of course. I was able to finally see if they were all working and how the flow was.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

harness is from G60. All injectors are clicking. they're "new" but have been sitting for a long time...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Pull the dizzy and disconnect the coil. Turn it by hand with the key on, not cranking. See if the injectors click when you turn it. Have a rag handy to make sure you don't spill oil when you pull the dizzy.


----------



## CorradoMan1 (Dec 19, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Just went through this whole thread. Awesome. Hope you get the thing started.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoMan1)*

pulled dizzy and did that trick..they click


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*1.10.10 UPDATE*
Miguel came over this weekend and God bless him for all his hard work. Unfortunately, no freakin dice. STILL NO START.
We first checked injectors by rigging up a mock fuel rail with good injector harness, ruel rail, pressure and fuel. The injectors work great. No problems there. We put them back into my rail, hooked it all up...and I have power to all injectors, they all squirt (which we tested by shooting into individual cups by manually rotating the dizzy rotor). Fuel system works.
What we found today as a definite problem is that the autotech wire that had to get the MSD connector put on, wasn't a good connection and was not getting any voltage. When we tested Miguel's, it showed 70V. Mine..0. we pulled the elbow off, tested and found out it was a dud. So I need to replace that. BUT, we put the good wire on my coil / dizzy and still no dice even though it was getting the voltage it needed. Don't think it's a spark issue.
Finally we ran compression tests throughout the day. When we first did a test, each cylinder showed 30 psi. WAY too low. After adding some oil and starting fluid, pulling spark plugs, cleaning, drying, etc... We finally got:
cylinder 1 = 120 psi
cylinder 2 - 60 psi
cylinder 3 -60 psi
cylinder 4 = 90 psi
Obviously, compression is farked somewhere. We've deduced that it's either:
farked piston rings, the double stacked head gasket, or maybe valve seats/guides. Miguel is coming over tomorrow for a leak down test to see what it could be. When I got the motor from Assist a while back, the engine was supposed to have come from a running engine. When I took it to Bryson - he said everything looked good. Don't know if he ran compression tests at the time. 
So we're kind of at a loss right now as to WTF is the problem.
On a somewhat bright side, we were able to get the headliner and most of the interior back in. I bought 93+ VR seats from Yoyo, and I'm having to get the knobs that go into the lower rear door card shave down as they don't fit. So next up is getting the rear seats in. The passenger front is in, but I need a bolt to get it secure. Also have to get the 24mm bolt to hold the steering wheel down. Also, we got the square brake fluid bottle into my master cylinder by switching grommets. the MK III one wouldn't fit, but this one worked great.
I guess more to come. Depends on what we find. If it's too in depth, be looking for this car in the classifieds.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Was the head rebuilt or was it all just cleaned up?
I am willing to bet a lot of money that the problem is in the head somewhere. I wouldn't even consider the bottom end at this point because there is no way Rings would cause that much disparity. If there were broken pistons you would have seen that when the pan was off. 
If the head was ever rebuilt, I am willing to bet that the stem heights are too high. Possibly, that the New Cam's base circle is bigger and/or in addition to the previous mention.
Take one of your low cyls, and turn the motor over until by hand until that piston is all the way down. Then put air into the cyl via the spark plug. If it dumps out the intake or exhaust (or both), then you have confirmed. But, before pulling the head off, verify that there is simply not just a problem with the cam's.
If the head was rebuilt, then you should prepare to pull it.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

I could be wrong but even 120 is low. I'll check my 16v Bentley today but if I remember my motor was 150. 
I'm sorry to hear this D, but in some ways glad you found something wrong.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

Here's the motor as I received it:
















Here it is opened up....apparently there were raceware studs in there and the head was possibly a little machined and ported slightly according to Bryson when he looked at it:








with new cams:








He said bottom end was fine with rings, pistons, etc..



_Modified by dpgreek at 1:56 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Hey bro. We will find out what the cause low compression Reading. Yeah. 150psi is minimium. Leak down test will tell what real concern is. I bring diag tools and used what between our ears(brain)







hopefully. We don't need tear down the engine. Just be patience. 3yrs on this project definely make you pull or lose your hair. In the long run. This is great build. At the same time. A true learning experiences.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chc-rado* »_. A true learning experiences. 

*x 2*

yoyo


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Yohannes)*

and a true PITA too at times.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_...If it's too in depth, be looking for this car in the classifieds.









*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!* Worse case situation...Remove the motor and install another http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope it works out


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

easier said than done...I have a son about to be born in April. His future is more important (and expensive) than the rado. Trust me Tim, I don't want to, but it may just get to that if it's too much BS to deal with to get it running. I just wish this was spotted earlier. Reality bites.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

I can dig the priorities...family first. I just hope you dont have to do that. I'd sell all my shiz if I was having a baby too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

I can completely relate Dimitri, except for the kid part.







I would be the last person to tell you not to sell it. Hell mine might be joining yours in the classifieds!


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

He is not going to sell it, wors case scenario it will sit covered with junk in the garage until it becomes a true classic


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

I'll be out in the garage with it if that's the case..


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_I'll be out in the garage with it if that's the case..








 I don't have a garage, but i do have a couch, I hope it doesn't come down to that but if it does lmk


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

hahaha thanks dude...well...
Miguel came over tonight, we did a leak down test....figured out the cam was not timed right. gotta pull it all off and retime. Hopefully that'll solve things. We also heard some air coming from the oil cap hole / dipstick funnel....which could signify a piston ring....but we're going to try cams first. AND THE FUN FREAKIN CONTINUES


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Are the cams not synced correctly with each other or are the cams not synced with crank?


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

Hello vortexers. In further diag. Front timing marks did match. But the stock flywheel mark did not match the crank pulley. Odd. So we used old methed of long stick down the spark hole. We finally found tdc and the zero flywheel mark. Crank pulley marking off. Also autotech cam marking off. Instead of noon reading. Closer to 10 o'clock reading. Strange. Check valves condition with video(bore)scope. No sign of damaged valves. So far so hood. Perform leakdown test. Read 50% (moderate) leakage. Repeat leakdown test cyl 3,4,2. In that order. Range from 35 to 50%. Also can hear thru oil cap and oil dipstick (tube). Might have worn rings. We found that exhuast cam wasn't in time. With leakdown test in cylinder 1. We the crank about 30• backward and forward. Went down to 25% leakage. Definely the exhaust cam not timed. And sign of bent valves. Next step. Retime the engine and cams. Recheck compression and start the dam beast once and forall. Sorry for long story.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*

I meant NO SIGN OF BENT VALVES. SO FAR SO GOOD.







Definely know exhaust cam off. Not sure about the intake cam. Low compression moderate leakdown test confirm no damaged to valves. That a relief. Tums.







This is long project. This kills more brain cells than beer itself. I think worth it. Not many people do project build like this. Just read it or see the finish product. Once again dpgreek. Great build. Great learning experience from this build.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And more


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*

thanks for all your help bro. And to James and Dogger for their tech support..lol. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad to hear you got to the bottom of your probs James. 
Got a long weekend ahead out of town. Once back in town, it's take apart time. Hopefully, timing is the only issue and it'll start. I only have a few weeks left.







Miguel, you're right though...learning experience for sure.
Nedim, I may bring my own space heater for your couch if it's too cold...haha


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Your welcome Dimitri.
So I'm still trying to understand if the cams are lined up with each other? The gears have a '0' marked on them. Are those lined up?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

haven't gotten that far...gotta take the valve cover off, etc...next week


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_haven't gotten that far...gotta take the valve cover off, etc...next week


Get crackin D!








Seriously though glad you at least partially have this figured out. It is better than cranking it over and wondering why nothing is happening.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

hang in there guy.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_haven't gotten that far...gotta take the valve cover off, etc...next week

Damn here you are getting the audio completed and the car isn't even running! At least you can listen to music while you are trying to figure the motor out.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

I had to get something to do while miguel was working on motor. I put on audio every now and again, but I'm afraid that'll kill my battery again and I'm trying to avoid any more probs..hah


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_ I had to get something to do while miguel was working on motor. I put on audio every now and again, but I'm afraid that'll kill my battery again and I'm trying to avoid any more probs..hah

Leave a charger hooked up to the battery while you are working on the car and trying to start it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I have but it ain't workin as good


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Are you giving Kyle some vacation time? His gf is tripping because she can actually get ahold of him on his phone now.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

haha...I was out of town Thursday - Monday. Been busy all week. I'm going to swap bad caliper out tonight, adjust e-brake and put wheels on. Sunday, Miguel comes over and we attack the timing.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Are you giving Kyle some vacation time? His gf is tripping because she can actually get ahold of him on his phone now.










And now she wants to hang out and crap...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

fark...looks like I need to get back on the hotline...sorry dude


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_fark...looks like I need to get back on the hotline...sorry dude

YES! Kyle needs the money. At $2 a minute he gets plenty of cash for hookers and blow.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
YES! Kyle needs the money. At $2 a minute he gets plenty of cash for hookers and blow. 


Hookers and Blow FTW!!!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

*1.24.10 UPDATE*
Hookers and blow sound good right about now and would get my mind off the farkin headache in my garage that keeps ruining my weekends. 
So here's the deal, Miguel figured out we were losing compression and it was in the top end most likely. So he got the valve cover off








and yes the cams were out of time...








time for compression testing...
















basically, cylinder 1 was like 75% leaking, cyl. 2 was around 68%, cyl 3. was around 68% and cyl. 4 was at 40%. Miguel put some fluid in where the fuel injectors go.....hooked up the air compressor to the cylinders...and with the videoscope you could see fluid bubbling outside the valve.
So what Miguel figured is that the valves weren't seated properly and not sealing. No valves are bent so that's good. We got the head off and checked the pistons as well and there was no scoring in the cylinder walls and everything did look ok. Miguel took the head and is going to reseat the valves and rebuild it for this Saturday to try and reinstall and restart.
And we discovered that my raceware head studs were replaced with something else..
before...








and after...








don't know what these are? Are they factory?


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Those after studs look like stock stretch studs.....Did you bring the motor to a shop or something to be worked on? Maybe they assumed your studs were not reusable and tossed them.....


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SlammedGolfIII)*

yeah....they're those one use stretch bolts - just saw em on germanautoparts.com. I figured the same about the studs being unusable and that's what I assume. If that's the case, would have like to have known. Regardless, Raceware and ARP make heavy duty stuff that can be reused, so who knows. Whatever the case, gotta get the head back together to try and get this damn nightmare running. 
Just getting sick of the one after the other after the other on this thing.


_Modified by dpgreek at 11:22 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I would be livid about the raceware situation.








The cams being out of time is a crappy thing to deal with too but not too difficult to fix.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

yeah...hopefully we can wrap this crap up saturday. I'm over fixing mistake after mistake


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_yeah...hopefully we can wrap this crap up saturday. I'm over fixing mistake after mistake


And too many of those mistakes aren't your own!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

It feels better when they are your own mistakes.








My cams weren't timed right either thanks to the machine shop that installed them. Glad I checked before installing the head. One thing that is nice about doing your own work is that you know exactly everything that has been done and that your parts are being used. 
Glad you are getting closer to solving your issues. Keep up the faith D!


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

It been busy week and weekend for me. Replacing 3.6 vr6 in passat. Pourous block leaking oil. Strange. Rebuilding engine from overheating. And working on D car. Work overload. Yeah leakdown test was confirming top end. As you know now. Cam timing was not time. Intake was time right. But the exhuast wasn't timed with the crank at tdc. Removed cams from head so all valves are closed. That will make everything seal. Got moderate to high leak %. Can hear hissing noise from intake side. Not good. Added fliud(oil) to intake ports. Perform test again. Bubbles= leakage. Check valves with borescope. Nothing bent. Yeah. Noticed it had stock headbolts? Most likely not seated valves. Valves need good lapping job. So we removed 16v head. Everything look ok. Put light in intake and exhaust ports. No light shine thru head-valves area. Going to dismantle head. Recheck all valves condition. Relap valves and installed new valve stem seals. And get pinche cams timed properly. Once again. It's going to be a long hard week and weekend again. Need a lot more than







Hookers and cociane sound really good.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chc-rado* »_It been busy week and weekend for me. Replacing 3.6 vr6 in passat. Pourous block leaking oil. 

Is this a common thing?


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

3.6 fsi vr6. That torque monster v6. But early productions had oil pump bolt breaking off or backing out causing to lose oil pressure or loose timing chain. But the one I'm working on. The engine was replace once. 2nd engine is leaking oil from the block. Very rare to have pourous block. Most of 2.8 12v or 24v are really good engines. Even 3.2 vr6 are stout motors. Once in blue they have problems from the factory. It's not it's a 16v g60.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*

my 24v VR6 is a stud. Love it and it's been amazingly dependable.
I have never actually drive a 16v g60, so i can't comment yet...hopefully this saturday that will change.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chc-rado* »_3.6 fsi vr6. That torque monster v6. But early productions had oil pump bolt breaking off or backing out causing to lose oil pressure or loose timing chain. But the one I'm working on. The engine was replace once. 2nd engine is leaking oil from the block. Very rare to have pourous block. Most of 2.8 12v or 24v are really good engines. Even 3.2 vr6 are stout motors. Once in blue they have problems from the factory. It's not it's a 16v g60.









I knew about the oil pump bolt issue. Just never heard of a block being that porous that it seeps oil out.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I seen couple vr6 being pourous. Mostly coolant. This 1st one I seen from oil. Strange. It doesn't leak at idle. It leaks higher rpm and long trips. Cruising 70mph and have put atleast 50miles. Also couple of exhaust valves were leaking oil and burn it thru exhaust. This vr6 is very strange one. Overall vr6 are awesome and dependable engine minus fuel mileage.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*

Enough about vr6. Today I dismantle 16v head. Clean the valves. Let the lifters soaked in oil. Label and organize 16v parts. 16v head soaking in degeaser-tank. It be very clean to work on. Tomorrow need to lap the valves and check valves and seat condition. So far looking good D. I send pictures tomorrow.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_
I have never actually drive a 16v g60, so i can't comment yet...hopefully this saturday that will change. 

I'm surprised after all this time you would make such a comment...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

why surprised?
UPDATE:
Checked with Bryson and he told me that at the time, the Raceware studs were replaced with stock ones because he couldn't find the washers that went under the nuts when he was replacing the head gaskets. In the midst of moving shop to shop, the washers/nuts went awol. oh well. 
Miguel sent these photos today:
Hot Tanked


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_
Checked with Bryson and he told me that at the time, the Raceware studs were replaced with stock ones because he couldn't find the washers that went under the nuts when he was replacing the head gaskets. In the midst of moving shop to shop, the washers/nuts went awol. oh well. 
Miguel sent these photos

One of those things that would have been nice to hear about when it happened








Also you should be able to just buy the nuts/washers from raceware


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I was told that they missing before the move and I do remember looking for them. It's after the move that I don't recall some stuff. Just too much going on at the time.
At this point it doesn't matter as new triple square oem stretch bolts have been ordered are going back into it Saturday. Gotta stay positive and pray this does the trick.


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_why surprised?
UPDATE:
Checked with Bryson and he told me that at the time, the Raceware studs were replaced with stock ones because he couldn't find the washers that went under the nuts when he was replacing the head gaskets. In the midst of moving shop to shop, the washers/nuts went awol. oh well. 


not what I said at all.
this is part of the IM I sent
"The raceware head studs were replaced by the stock ones when we stacked the gaskets and I told you the washers were missing from the studs that go under the nuts that touch the head."
Again, I DID NOT BUILD THE MOTOR or orginaly install the studs. The washers were not there when I took the valve cover off when the motor was brought to me. I replaced the studs BC THE WASHERS WERE MISSING from whomever built the motor, I did not lose them. 
ALSO, they were older Racewear studs and are known to mushroom bc of this. ARP's come with washers and I've seen newer RW come with them. Now I know that here on VWVortex some guys nephews, brother, sister , boyfriends uncle had RW and "they came with washers" Yeah, I got that and I know it will be said but MY PERSONAL EXPERINCE is what it is. I did tell you they were missing I did not lose them. You are only running stacked gaskets on a 16vg60 so the headbolts are more then safe no matter what little Vortex knowldge people have. 3 of highest whp 16vG60's were here in atl locally and we are still on the whp list in the g60 thread and all 3 of us ran stacked gaskets w no problem and stock headbolts. In fact the ranking goes Mikey, Thomas then me.
What I said was lost was the trim piece that you took home several times among me starting this project in a storage unit, moving it to a shop I was only employeed at, who he was nice enough to let us do that, then to my shop I opened up and moved your stuff at my exspense (which was the 3rd time this entire project was moved). 
Let's not make this ugly. I am glad to see D getting this together. I know he has learned a lot during this build and very happy to see Miguel helping him out! I look forward to seeing her again to touch up the paint work and make her shine like D's bald head.











_Modified by thepaintcanman at 7:53 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (thepaintcanman)*

Don't care to make it ugly either, nor was trying to - Tex is for updates and info, not drama. I, too, am glad to finally be wrapping up to so I can get my life back.
Miguel rules and has been a saving grace. I truly thank him and all who have worked on this. With that being said, here's another pic/ update from Miguel:
here are the valves:








grayish ring on valve seat is lapping compound - course and then fine. Miguel says it's time consuming. looks like it for sure. he's reassembling today. 








More to come.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

yeah i didn't think your comments were at all intended to cause any drama dimitri. i was a bit surprised to see the response posted on here. good luck! hope you get it running this weekend.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

For 2day work. Waking up and assembly the cylinder head. Need coffee and donuts to fuel myself. I will send pictures later. Yeah D. I be there this weekend again. Hopefully and definely we will get this quiet beast roar. Let make some noise.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*

Hope so....see you in 12 hours..hah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

*1.31.10......HALLELUIAH IT STARTED* 
Yes, it started. After 12 hours of hard work, the Blue Balls Corrado finally started. 
Miguel came over early and brought the redone head..








got the new gaskets ready








shot of the cams...








got the head on...
















checked timing...








put exhaust back on








Did some testing...got the valve cover on and started with timing belt
















serp belt / tensioner install








together..








Miguel removed the air out of coolant system..








Added some coolant and then VROOM!! The damn thing started...
Loped a bit at first, but Miguel adjusted idle screw a bit. Was very smoky at first. I saw smoke coming from engine and freaked out for a sec, but Miguel assured me it was the oil burn off. Vid to come soon.

After running for about 12-15 minutes, the car just shut off abruptly. Thought it was gas, but no dice because it didn't sputter.
Miguel checked timing again, and nothing jumped teeth or anything. Compression got 20 psi lower in cylinder 1, but he added a little oil. He recommended I start it this morning when I wake up.
Sure enough, it started again this morning. Miguel thinks it's the temperature. At cold, it starts...when warm it won't run. Most likely ignition timing and idle.
I had a minor leak on the side coolant flange and then these two issues that I have to figure out:
1. Power steering V belt is getting chewed up: 








there's a nick in the pulley itself....but I think the spacing may be off a little or too tight? 
2. Serp belt is too close to tensioner spring...








3. relay lever notch that connects onto gearshift lever seems incredibly tight. Got part from dealer and it could be a defectively cast piece. It gets stuck when trying to shift through gears. Miguel thinks this notch needs to be more free moving:








on left
















Regardless, can't believe it started. 3 years and finally VROOM! Gotta fix those minor issues and then get her on the road. Thanks so much to Miguel for his amazingly hard work and dedication to get this thing finally up and running.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Nice!
The PS pulley alignment is off and I can see by the way the belt of coming off the bottom of the PS pulley.
Too tight or a nick would not do that to the belt.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

does it need to be spaced? what would you recommend?


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

got to hear you got it running.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

finally... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I like turtles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_does it need to be spaced? what would you recommend?

It appears that the PS pulley needs to be spaced out, but it is hard to tell just from the picture. If it were spaced out too far, the inside of the belt should be worn. The PS pulleys have thin edges and are fairly sharp.
If there is anyway to remove the belt and eyeball from the PS pulley V to the Crank V, it will be evident. I am not sure if you can get in there though and do this with the motor in the car (possibly from underneath with the car on ramps).
You may be able to just eye it from above (in the bay) with or w/o the belt off, but this will be hard to get it accurate.
You can't really use a straight edge across the front of the pulleys because the crank and PS pulleys have different width outer lips and it will give you a false reading. However, you can take a straight edge across the Crank V belt pulley and over the PS pulley. Then measure from the edge of the str8 edge to the center of the crank V. Take the same measurement from the str8 edge to the center of the PS V and calculate the shim from the diff.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

I have a BBM spacer on the PS pulley as it is. It doesn't line up 100%, but is close enough. The PS set up has been a PITA since I started messing with it.


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Glad to hear it started! Keep it up, guys!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

x2, Sexy mota http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SlammedGolfIII)*

so happy for you duder. bye bye power steering, problem solved


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_ *1.31.10......HALLELUIAH IT STARTED* 
Regardless, can't believe it started. 3 years and finally VROOM! Gotta fix those minor issues and then get her on the road. Thanks so much to Miguel for his amazingly hard work and dedication to get this thing finally up and running.


Congrats D...I knew it would start eventually. Nothin like that feelin after all you been through...enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*








Congratulations on getting it started. Looks like you have a small list of bugs to work out. Not bad at all.


----------



## 2000jettaVR62.9LT (Apr 26, 2006)

why didn't you deck the cylinder head before rebuilding it? Did you check the guides?


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (2000jettaVR62.9LT)*

I'm just glad it finally started. D it's sound soo goooood hearing it run. As far for head. It had less .oo2 when I deck it. The guides were in specification with valves in them when checking with dial indicator. It's seam p.o. had some head work to it. All the valves bottom shaved flat and slightly porter head. Either way, we got compression up enough to start the run and idle good. Mostly time was limited on my part and D. Once again, it pinche runs. Great work D. You did awesome with blue balls project. Definely thanks for long hours into project. Now I'm jealous. I want 16v g60. I definely learn a lot and teach D thing or two. Get rado on the road. The wife wants the garage.


----------



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digifart* »_so happy for you duder. bye bye power steering, problem solved

man russ we think so alike...
thanks for the ecm, enjoy that skid plate.
and just tell miguel to stop over-thinking 5hit.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (water_wetter)*

Hey Errol, shut up


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chc-rado* »_teach D thing or two

from all the people that have worked on this, I've learned a crap ton of stuff which I am very thankful for and was one of the points of trying to build it as I did.
Thanks to all for support too. Miguel is right though, gotta get this damn thing on the road so wife can have a garage again...








Joe R. ordered another shifter relay and that should be in on thursday. Will go compare it with the one I have to see what the issue is. I'll pop it on and hopefully the shifter cables will be engaging instead of stuck.
As for decking the cylinder head - time and money...that's why I didn't. 
Also, Errol, thanks for skid plate swap. I'm going to need it with the wiring down there.


----------



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chc-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chc-rado* »_Hey Errol, shut up








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good job guys


----------



## 2000jettaVR62.9LT (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (chc-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chc-rado* »_I'm just glad it finally started. D it's sound soo goooood hearing it run. As far for head. It had less .oo2 when I deck it. The guides were in specification with valves in them when checking with dial indicator. It's seam p.o. had some head work to it. All the valves bottom shaved flat and slightly porter head. Either way, we got compression up enough to start the run and idle good. Mostly time was limited on my part and D. Once again, it pinche runs. Great work D. You did awesome with blue balls project. Definely thanks for long hours into project. Now I'm jealous. I want 16v g60. I definely learn a lot and teach D thing or two. Get rado on the road. The wife wants the garage.









I feel your pain, my rado build started in Aug. and I have about another 2 months to go. I'll be posting my build up soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (2000jettaVR62.9LT)*

Too bad you don't have the hair to do this D.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

i have the biatches, so I don't need the hair....








yeah and then I woke up...I'm cool looking like kojak..


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

But Snooki likes the big hair with tons of gel on a guy...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

hahaha...time to go home and start preppin for home stretch work tonight. gotta put on new relay lever on shifter, fix p.s., tune a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dpgreek at 5:17 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

got relay lever in and Miguel farked with PS pump pulley and fixed it up. It starts cold, but still craps out after a few minutes while hot. Can't find the leak yet. Miguel is coming Thursday night to help try and figure out the situation.
More to come...hopefully not much more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

yeah, that's how I feel James. Hopefully we can get the timing light on there tomorrow night and find this damn leak without too many issues. I have a fuel line leak at the fuel rail too where the stainless line is connected to the AN fitting....so I have to recut those a bit.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Cool D. Just checking up. Good luck!


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

D, bring your greek arse out to rusans tonight


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*

*2.21.10 UPDATE* 
The professor, Jesse J, fabbed up a sweet bracket to hold the moroso catch can. works perfectly. 








The good news is: Miguel was able to get the timing down much better to which the car was running for around 30 min. or so. oil vapor was coming out of the catch can filter the whole time...don't know if that's good or bad. Miguel found a leak in the braided fuel line going into fuel rail....so he exchanged with regular hose...so no leaks. Not as shiny, etc.. but it's functional and I don't care at this point. Miguel rewired the electric fan to the stock thermo switch and got rid of that derale adjustable one - it's relay was always messing up. POS for you future buyers.
The bad news: Leakage city. We think the t-stat housing o-ring or something around there is not right because coolant was coming down...








Also next to it, some dark brown/green looking glop was leaking from the bottom of bell housing where flywheel is...you can see in the left on this pic:








that lower cover is missing, but it shouldn't be dripping. It looks like gear oil according to Miguel. So either too much was put in, or the seal/sleeve is farked up and leaking.
The shift cable insulation was also touching header and smoking a bit...








Also found that I had a bad coolant temp sensor. Switched it out...but still can't get the car to restart after cutting it off. 

NEXT STEP: I'm towing to Miguel's place for him to work on it on a lift and to get it out of the garage for a while for some spring cleaning and to rid me of an eyesore every morning. Hopefully we can' make more headway by doing this. If you know anyone that tows for a good price or has a wide flatbed trailer with ramps, let me know. More to come someday soon.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

also have to modify my seat brackets more as they don't fit right in the front...
















the sides are great and slide correctly...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Sorry I missed your call yesterday D, I was passed out from the night before.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_Sorry I missed your call yesterday D, I was passed out from the night before.









Haha that makes two of us but mine was only from working all the whole night before...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
Haha that makes two of us but mine was only from working all the whole night before...

I was the designated driver that night. It makes for long night.








At least there were half naked women running around the whole night


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

That sounds expensive. Those kinds of nights are project killers!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_That sounds expensive. Those kinds of nights are project killers! 


I told you I had a distraction


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I told you I had a distraction









Yeah I thought it was Dimitri! LOL!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
Yeah I thought it was Dimitri! LOL! 


Nope, unless D suddenly changed his name to Maria and moved out here...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Thats all it would take?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Thats all it would take?










Didn't realize you were interested in the position?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Didn't realize you were interested in the position?









You misunderstood my question.
I meant that it would only take D to change his name to Maria and move out there to become your distraction.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
You misunderstood my question.
I meant that it would only take D to change his name to Maria and move out there to become your distraction.










No I understood it, I was attempting to twist it around a bit.
And no D doesn't have enough hair to fill the position either.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I'm pretty damn sweet with a wig thank you very much. Usually for $4.99 + tax, Snickers bar and a cab/bus fare, I'd fulfill some fantasies... I can be Maria, Sha-naynay, Helga...whatever nationality you need. I need the cash to finish my rado...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

UPDATE
Miguel called said he got the passenger door fixed up (wasn't latching) and fixed thermostat leak. Next up transmission http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

how bout an update on "shuts off after 20min of running"?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoLfUnV* »_how bout an update on "shuts off after 20min of running"?


It also rapes wallets


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

well...I don't know as of yet...will know more tonight. Right now, she's at Jim Ellis Marietta and Miguel is working on her as he can. I should be getting an idea this week.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

congrats on getting her started







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and also congrats on your other "build" (baby) 
And wtf is this???














http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4790442


_Modified by autotragik b3attlewagen at 12:40 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (autotragik b3attlewagen)*

thanks Kris...I appreciate your kind words....
you know better than anyone the $$ that the twinkles in our eyes can cost.... I'm just getting a feeler out there in the event I have to sell her. I don't want to, but I may have to.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_thanks Kris...I appreciate your kind words....
you know better than anyone the $$ that the twinkles in our eyes can cost.... I'm just getting a feeler out there in the event I have to sell her. I don't want to, but I may have to.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Family always comes first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Is the crib midget here yet?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

not yet bro....any day now. No updates there...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_not yet bro....any day now. No updates there...



I am sure your wife is ready for that to happen already. Keep us updated


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

will do.... once I get a rado update, I'll post that too...Miguel's been slammed lately so only the t-stat leaks been fixed. Gotta check tranny and troubleshoot the non restart problem as well..


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_thanks Kris...I appreciate your kind words....
you know better than anyone the $$ that the twinkles in our eyes can cost.... I'm just getting a feeler out there in the event I have to sell her. I don't want to, but I may have to.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Aint' that the truth. Just wait till the baby hits day-care age.







$$$ 
good luck man.. let me know if you guys need anything.. You have my #. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (autotragik b3attlewagen)*

You need to fly Kyle and I out there to get your car done!







I hear Kyle is better at getting other people's car done than his own...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_You need to fly Kyle and I out there to get your car done!







I hear Kyle is better at getting other people's car done than his own...


I bet if I flew out to Cali to help you with your car, we would get absolutely nothing done. Maybe stare at it at 4am LOL


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

if kyle went to either locale...this would end up happening for sure:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_ I hear Kyle is better at getting other people's car done than his own...


Troof
just like his women, always giving, never reciveing.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Kyle bashing!!!


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

is the mini you home yet?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLfUnV)*

not yet Nedim....he's taking his sweet time.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Good luck..and congrats and the lil one


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

Thanks Tim...little man will be here by Thursday no doubt....the corrado: another story...lol.
Miguel's workin on it tomorrow and hopefully we can deduce probs. After reading up, we're thinking dizzy is the prob


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Corrado running by Xmas?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Corrado running by Xmas?










3rd times a charm?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

a repeat performance a la kyle...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9u_u7sz4to


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Funny thing is if you go back and read this thread how many times I have asked that question already. This could be the 3rd Xmas if you make it.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

bout to have a kid...wife is sleeping for a few...so I was fartin around on the laptop. I can't believe it... my kid is coming before a 3 year rado build....hahah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ttys thread... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

For those who don't know D on FB, this child birth has been very much like his build.








Congratulations D!


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*









did you buy this gauge panel? if so where did you get it/? thanks
nice car btw :thumbsup:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (red85GTi)*

scroll back several pages and you'll see how it was made....aluminum, measuring and mini circular saw blade. thanks!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

Congratulations on your son. Maybe you should take your Corrado to the same hospital to see if they can get it running!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

hahahahah....done....pulling it into the northside hospital garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*

D, hope all is good, bring your busy ass out one of these thursdays so i can see your beautiful bald head


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (red85GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red85GTi* »_








did you buy this gauge panel? if so where did you get it/? thanks
nice car btw :thumbsup:

You could go to pull a part... look in every old Audi u see. I did the same thing with an audi gauge holder. The guages are angled toward the driver and it fits perfect if you hack out the ash tray. They have two screw holes that allow you to install it by screwing it in from the bottom of the panel. You wont see a thing and it will look like D's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Was stoppin in to check the progress D... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_

Was stoppin in to check the progress D... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yeah, what the hell man? not like you go anything better taking up your time these days.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view
















I KNOW your not sleeping.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (autotragik b3attlewagen)*

haha...no sleep fo sho....
BUT progress was made. Miguel took a look at the tranny sleeve...and it maybe leaking and need of replacement. Also as for cold starting, the dizzy was ruled out....distributor works and is not cracked or anything,etc..
Miguel thinks the plugs are getting too much fuel....mabye the 42# injectors are too much. He's going to check a couple more things...and see if I don't need to get 35#... Also, front fenders need more rolling or pulling as I am rubbing up there.....I've got 10.5mm spacers up front, but don't necessarily know if I want to go more to poke....


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

holy crap it's been 2 months since I updated my own thread....too much baby stuff going on. Miguel put in the tranny...had a leak in it. He replaced sleeve. Now checkin the fuel rail with 30# injectors to see if that's the issue. 

If all else fails, I'm going to try and get a stock wiring harness...rewire up all the stuff and see if that's not the problem. The wire tuck is great, but I really hope it's not the source of all that is a PITA right now...

more to come...one day....


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

:what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what:

Starting to think this thread was deleted for inactivity! 

D you need to fly Kyle and myself out there. Provide us lots of good beer and a cute female assistant. We will get this car running. opcorn:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> D you need to fly Kyle and myself out there. Provide us lots of good beer and *a cute female assistant. *We will get this car running. opcorn:


^^ The UPS girl would be a nice choice right, lol :laugh:

One of the best build threads, since I've been here...fingers crossed to see this one running/finished someday :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> :what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what:
> 
> Starting to think this thread was deleted for inactivity!
> 
> D you need to fly Kyle and myself out there. Provide us lots of good beer and a cute female assistant. We will get this car running. opcorn:


THIS! ^

Seriously. A few days, cases of good beer and bikini tool holding girl will work well for us.



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ The UPS girl would be a nice choice right, lol :laugh:
> 
> One of the best build threads, since I've been here...fingers crossed to see this one running/finished someday :thumbup:


Nick you have the right idea! :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

As long as the UPS girl has beer in those boxes we're golden.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> As long as the UPS girl has beer in those boxes we're golden.


And maybe a few parts in case. But she better bring beer.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

If she has boobies and a magical tool that will make the damn thing run....then she's hired. :beer::beer:

RedYellowWhite...thanks man....it's been a too-freakin-long journey on this thing...but I'm going to drive this car if it freakin kills me.

PS...I hate this new forum style...I don't get any notifications if I get replies...how do I do that?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dpgreek said:


> If she has boobies and a magical tool that will make the damn thing run....then she's hired. :beer::beer:
> 
> RedYellowWhite...thanks man....it's been a too-freakin-long journey on this thing...but I'm going to drive this car if it freakin kills me.
> 
> PS...I hate this new forum style...I don't get any notifications if I get replies...how do I do that?


If she gets James and I out there to get it run that counts right?


At the top of the page click on thread tools then subscribe to thread. :thumbup:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

swweeet


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

D's buying a new computer so I don't think he can afford to bring us out there and supply a girl too.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

not buying a computer for a loooong time. Just savin here and there. 

good news...tranny is back in. Miguel's checking electrical junk now and the injectors. May have an answer sometime soon as to the mysterious corrado caper.


----------



## Zorn1 (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW!! i just spent the last 3 days reading every post in this thread. i felt like i was right there with you building this thing, i laughed, i cried, got frustrated right along with you. congratulations on your son, and coming so far with this build. it sucks being so close to done, but yet so far as well.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

dpgreek said:


> May have an answer sometime soon as to the mysterious corrado caper.


 I'm impressed with your optimism. :thumbup:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks...it's all I got =) 

I called 1-800-GET-KYLE for some advice tonight. It's like phone sex, but a little cheaper. No happy ending though (bc Corrado still ain't fixed..ha) 

Miguel's going to put in 30# or stock injectors to try it out and see if it's not the Delphi Lucas ones dumping too much fuel. I'm not sure if they're high impedance or not...but may be. If that's not it, Kyle suggested coolant temp sensor wiring and 02 sensor wiring. 

Also need to somehow get the tires from not rubbing....the et 30 on the fronts I think is a big PITA. I took off the helper springs and raised perches...but still think it's rubbing when the wheel is turned. I added spacers too...but don't know if more spacing is the answer. thoughts?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dpgreek said:


> I called 1-800-GET-KYLE for some advice tonight. It's like phone sex, but a little cheaper. No happy ending though (bc Corrado still ain't fixed..ha)
> 
> Also need to somehow get the tires from not rubbing....the et 30 on the fronts I think is a big PITA. I took off the helper springs and raised perches...but still think it's rubbing when the wheel is turned. I added spacers too...but don't know if more spacing is the answer. thoughts?


 ^^ Time to fly Kyle out there so he can work his magic on yer fenders perhaps? :laugh: 
He hasn't earned the "Archinator" title for nothing you know


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

dogger said:


> I'm impressed with your optimism. :thumbup:


 
I'm pretty certain that I've stated this at least once or twice before in this thread. 

Running by Xmas? That should be the 3rd time I said that! :laugh:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

everytime I think or work on Corrado, I always felt like the guy from Airplane 

"looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffin glue" 

I wish I had the knowhow and correct tools to just do it and not bug anyone...but such is life. I'm lucky I had amazing people help me along the way...and still help. 

I just think about the day when I actually can get behind the wheel, crank her up and drive...keeps me going


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dpgreek said:


> I just think about the day when I actually can get behind the wheel, crank her up and drive...keeps me going


 ^^ That's the spirit :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Zorn1 (Jul 31, 2008)

dpgreek said:


> I wish I had the knowhow and correct tools to just do it and not bug anyone...but such is life. I'm lucky I had amazing people help me along the way...and still help.
> 
> I just think about the day when I actually can get behind the wheel, crank her up and drive...keeps me going


 i'm in the same boat, i just don't know anyone around here that knows about these cars. me being a newb, i didn't do enough research before i bought my G60 i kinda just bought it on impulse, and now i've had this thing for a few months now, just sitting there. never even driven it. it sucks, because it looks so bad ass and i want to drive it so bad. :banghead:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

I did a bunch of part/upkeep/maintenance research before. BUT I still didn't know much about anything on the rado (8v back then) when I started messing with it. I learned a LOT of stuff through time, trial and ESPECIALLY error. Lots of bloody knuckles, high blood pressure and Taco Bell nights. Be patient and you'll have it on the road soon... good luck on your build :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Hopefully once you get it running your list of problems will be short and will get smaller. Also you won't find yourself replacing parts that are new and should not need replacing. Sadly it seems the list never gets shorter. Usually once you fix one thing something else pops up or the fix doesn't work. Patience and more patience is a must. Good thing is you don't have any hair to pull out!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Sadly it seems the list never gets shorter. Usually once you fix one thing something else pops up


 x2  

D started reading through your thread last night to PG 14, looking forward to getting thru the rest tonight, VERY IMPRESSIVE!!!! :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Scuttle its weird to read a build thread where there was actual work going on huh? Ah the old days...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Scuttle its weird to read a build thread where there was actual work going on huh? Ah the old days...


 Ya, wish I would have known about Vortex when I did mine  And does that mean you are a seasoned veteran or just plain old??  Just alot of sooper changeups and caliber of work being done is phenominal :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm just old. Not plain though.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> I'm just old. Not plain though.


 :laugh:.................:beer:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

vortex was such a blessing - it's unbelievable


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Get this GD Corrado on the road already. eff sake


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm trying :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

dpgreek said:


> vortex was such a blessing - it's unbelievable


 
My opinion on that varies.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

dogger said:


> My opinion on that varies.


  The vortex is like a bar with only ugly chicks and crappy beer... You hang out there because your friends do, but it offers you nothing else..


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> The vortex is like a bar with only ugly chicks and crappy beer... You hang out there because your friends do, but it offers you nothing else..


 :laugh: 

Select all, copy, edit sig....:beer::beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

The Vortex is like a bar that use to be good before they remodeled it. It had hot chicks and a nice selection of beers. It was a fun place to hangout and full of action. But like you said, now it just has ugly girls and crappy beer. We hangout there not just because our friends do, but partly because we foolishly believe it will be cool again like it once was...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

sounds like a spin off - show. Cleveland Show didn't work from Fam Guy....will Doggertex be the new Vortex of coolness? I'm on board :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> The Vortex is like a bar that use to be good before they remodeled it. It had hot chicks and a nice selection of beers. It was a fun place to hangout and full of action. But like you said, now it just has ugly girls and crappy beer. We hangout there not just because our friends do, but partly because we foolishly believe it will be cool again like it once was...


I am pretty sure Adam scared off the hot chicks. Not sure what happened to the good beer though  Maybe you just drank it all :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I thought you were the one who made girls cry on here? opcorn:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> I thought you were the one who made girls cry on here? opcorn:


That is AFTER I ruin their self-esteem!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

with all the hookers you're with...I'm surprised you're not ruining more than their self esteem... viva el panty hamster


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

TheBurninator said:


> That is AFTER I ruin their self-esteem!


Karma is real, so just be prepared...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Karma is real, so just be prepared...


Carson Daly or Earl Hickey? :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> Karma is real, so just be prepared...


You heard about my weekend...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

update:

Well after months of being gone - the rado is coming back to my house. Miguel has had it up at the stealership trouble shooting stuff on and off and he fixed up the tranny which was leaking bad. 

This past Saturday he got a lot done. Got it hot started a few times. One issue fixed was that a broken coolant temp sensor wire was fixed. That helped. Now he's seeing a spike in voltage AT the fuel injector harness with the 42lb injectors. It goes from 13V and then spikes to 40V. Thinking ECU grounds may not be good enough?

Also it's running hot. I need an expansion bottle for filler neck and I ordered an OEM dual fan set up that is 2 speed/3 pin. Don't think it's VR or Passat either according to Miguel. That along with lower thermostat and switch may seriously help.

Last pending BS issue is with the GD wheels up front and suspension. I think with the 10.5 mm spacers....it's giving the 30 et wheels an offset of like 19.5mm. It's rubbin in the wheel well it seems. I don't know if getting 15 mm spacers will help or not...or if it's not a biggie. I'm clearing the strut assembly and (I think) perch. There are no helper springs on either. I'm not going for big slam....but don't want to rub either.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Good to see you are sticking with this. I know from my personal project that fixing bs issues and redoing stuff several times to make it right takes a toll on your spirits. It sounds like you've got a knowledgable guide (Miguel) to help you through the really suck stuff though :thumbup:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

he's more than a guide...he's been THE source of all that is as of the last 7-8 months. He's a great guy and know's his stuff. It's been a bitch to keep up with at times...but hopefully by the end of the month, she'll be on the road...in time for fall.....no AC anyway....so it'll be nice in September. After that, we'll see...


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow!! 


what a build thread, i feel all the emotions, i read the posts, the ups the downs but you didn't quit and you are at the finish line just a few more issues and then you are rockin and rollin in a CAR THAT NO ONE HAS 

incredible build 
:thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

The issues never end though. Its a VW, its a Corrado, its a build. They only end when you sell it. :beer:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Friday the 13th update*

Maybe I shouldn't update today simply because of the superstitiously unlucky day this is....but I guess because of all the bad luck I've had with the rado mixed with today would cause a double negative THUS creating a positive...

On that note...got some parts in...

Got the 80 degree Thermostat from GAP....










4 x 3 catch can from CSR to catch leftover coolant...










and finally a 5" Derale Tornado fan for the charger side of the radiator. It is actually made by SPAL once you look at it and realize that Derale just throws a sticker on a SPAL fan.....works for me. This is the smallest fan I've seen yet, BUT fits and clears the U-bend and doesn't interfere with charger. It pulls 315 CFM, has 1750 RPM and only draws 3.6 amps...










Going to pull off bumper tomorrow, drain coolant, change t-stat, install fan, etc.... Hopefully it'll cool off faster. At idle it was running at 230.....way too hot.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

real pics or it didn't happen 

:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> real pics or it didn't happen
> 
> :laugh:


I can just vouch for him. I spent a couple days on the phone with him while it got installed :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I can just vouch for him. I spent a couple days on the phone with him while it got installed :laugh:


Damn, phone and intrewebz support, do you charge extra for that? :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Damn, phone and intrewebz support, do you charge extra for that? :laugh:


Lets just say D's wife is PISSED at the phone bill.

Then again she keeps seeing my number pop up as a 1-900 number :laugh: And for some reason my email looks like it is coming from a porn site. :what:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You would think with all of the money you're making from tech support for D, you would have no problem finishing your car!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> You would think with all of the money you're making from tech support for D, you would have no problem finishing your car!


His wife keeps disputing payments


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Than just do what I do. Let his calls go to VM. :laugh:

Jk D! I'm usually busy when you call. :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> Than just do what I do. Let his calls go to VM. :laugh:
> 
> Jk D! I'm usually busy when you call. :beer:


I was thinking about randomly sending a request for payment via paypal for a buck or something for services to D. :laugh:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

don't do a paypal invoice, bc then my wife will dispute it there too and you'll never see cash to turn into hookers and blow.....

I appreciate all of yals help. It's been monumental. I'm going outside right now to mess with serp belt, etc.... will post real pics later


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*August 15, 2010 UPDATE*

I had almost forgotten how rado headaches felt like. So here's some pics of yesterday.

First...REAL parts pics...

SPAL fan










CSR catch can










Removed the Oil Press Relocation kit, used the adapter Kyle suggested...




























Miguel drained coolant and changed thermostat










I wrapped up electrical crap to clean things up and move grounds around...










Serpentine belt changed to a 785



















Upcoming:

Gotta renew V-belt for power steering and fix spacer on bracket...

Need to fab up a bracket to put catch can here, next to PS bottle










And fit slim fan and wire:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

That catch can looks like a fuel filter! Hope you're getting closer to having this car running and on the road!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*8.22.10 UPDATE*

LOTS DONE TODAY!

1. Cleaned and bundled up wiring in bay and under car and from ECU (taping, conduit, sleeving, clamps)
2. Re-grounded some wires in better spots
3. Installed correct V-belt after 3 trips to advance auto (diff. locations)

FOR THE RECORD, IF YOU HAVE A 16V G60 SET UP WITH POWER STEERING AS WELL AS NO A/C ....THE CORRECT V-BELT SIZE FROM DAYCO IS 15260.

4. installed correct serp belt.
5. installed and wired up 5" spal fan.....runs stronger than the 12" fan.....
6. found mystery wire oil sender
7. utilized silicone hose for Co pot tubing from FMIC
8. rewired horns with grommets

COMING UP SOON:

- install catch can after Jesse finishes custom bracket...
- refill G12 coolant and burp system
- test for mysterious voltage spike at fuel injector harness (13V to 40V intermittently)
- redrill seat bracket holes for proper fitment.
- clean spines for aftermarket steering wheel
- tigthen up e-brake wires
- adjust hood pins
- adjust hood release cable
- figure out why windows don't work anymore

COMING UP IN FUTURE:

- figure out how to install universal cat with the system / O2 sensor
- install the foam / dynamat in lieu of factory heat shielding under hood
- clean up trunk space with audio
- get roof gutters

Miguel rocks and totally saved my ass. Jesse also is a rock star for making me a 3rd custom bracket for this car. Thanks guys.

:beer::beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Is it running better and staying cool now?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

haven't cranked it up yet...gotta put coolant in it. Hope so....


Here's some pics so I can show proof this all actually happened...lol:

V belt install:










Serp belt install:










Fan install:



















wire clean up (conduit fun):




























New elbow for TB and CO pot pipe:










Catch can will sit at this angle off a bracket which will be bolted up to rad neck bolts:


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

dpgreek said:


> Now he's seeing a spike in voltage AT the fuel injector harness with the 42lb injectors. It goes from 13V and then spikes to 40V. Thinking ECU grounds may not be good enough?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just to kind of help ease your worry a little, most injectors do spike like that. Lookup an injector pulse pattern on an oscilloscope and you will see it here is a link and its halfway down on the page. http://www.askamechanic.info/askamech2/content/view/64/27/ its from the collapse of the magnetic field in the coil windings. Same concept as a ignition coil.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes ^ It is called flyback. Also if you check with a Digital meter, they are very sensitive to this.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

ok...so it's nothing to worry about then?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Nope


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

dpgreek said:


> ok...so it's nothing to worry about then?



Nothing to worry about with the injectors but still plenty to worry about with other things. :laugh:


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

dogger said:


> Nothing to worry about with the injectors but still plenty to worry about with other things. :laugh:



this is a corrado build thread:laugh:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

yes sir...I'm reminded everyday when I walk by it in the garage and it pokes me for more money. It's like I inherited a mute bum


----------



## bb72monte402 (Jan 29, 2008)

I just spent the last 3 days reading this, wow, awesome.



As to the injector voltage spike, the only way that voltage can increase is if the resistance on the injectors itself are too low. The word they use when talking about this is the impedance or the injectors. If you are running low impedance injectors, try putting in high impedance ones and check the voltage.

I'm not an expert and this is just a guess using some of my useless mathematical science skills.


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

bb72monte402 said:


> I just spent the last 3 days reading this, wow, awesome.
> 
> As to the injector voltage spike, the only way that voltage can increase is if the resistance on the injectors itself are too low. The word they use when talking about this is the impedance or the injectors. If you are running low impedance injectors, try putting in high impedance ones and check the voltage.
> 
> I'm not an expert and this is just a guess using some of my useless mathematical science skills.


Impedance is very different from resistance. Resistance is the portion of impedance that resists DC current, but there is a AC component too. The sudden change in voltage when the injector fires causes a voltage wave to rebound and will appear the spike. This shouldn't be an issue; as bb72monte402 said you need to make sure you have the correct injectors for you're application. High impedence injectors if you're using the digi1 management, but if you're standalone (i can't remember) it could vary.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*9-12-10 update* 

Jesse the mad scientist Jensen made yet another sweet ass bracket that bolts onto the radiator neck belts and is angled out to hold the CSR catch can bracket for Rad neck overflow hose. Pics coming soon. 

Replugged in ECU, cleaned up last bit of wires. Straigthened out the rebar and put the bumper clips back and......got the whole front end back on. Also got the new steering wheel on. 

More to come


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Gonna throw this out there once again for yet another year. Running/driving by Xmas? Xmas 2010? My 3rd annual asking of that question? Can't remember...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

nor can I....only thing really left engine wise now...is to refill it with coolant and try and start her up again. All else is done. From there just little dumb things (attachin strut bar, fixin replacing shifter spring mechanism) adjusting ride height, balancing, etc...and eventually trying to get my universal cat on


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Considering this thread started in 2007 its possible. Glad you have stuck it out and didn't sell it. Yet. :laugh:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

lol....Yet..... =)


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Christmas 2011????


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Christmas 2011????


:laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I have the feeling this car might be his sons first car when he turns 16 if the kid finishes it.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

James, you are relentless...hahaha.. But it keeps my ass in gear.

It's been a rough 2011 trying to make time. I've been workin my ass off and actually got some serious headway two weeks ago with electrical.

Apparently the wiring to the hall sender was farked up and the wiring to the 02 sensor had to be redone. So, I'm hoping all that will lead to a smooth start up when we refill it with coolant.

That will be happening soon. Not much left really...just gotta find the time.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Good to hear you are working on it. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Can't wait to see this one finished :thumbup:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

hopefully I won't drag it out too much longer. I'm just glad she'll be going strong when it's not freezing cold out.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

This means Kyle will have to finish his car.... :laugh: 

I noticed you could use a few parts on that car now D. Like a rain tray cover. Did you see the mono wiper lower windshield trim?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> This means Kyle will have to finish his car.... :laugh:


^^Yeah right :screwy:........


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

no I didn't......but am interested....do tell...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

that's sweet as ice...is that yours? or someones? for sale?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dpgreek said:


> that's sweet as ice...is that yours? or someones? for sale?


They are going into production here soon :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

The mono wiper version with the drivers side shaved is custom made for a good customer. The production version is for the normal dual wiper set up.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

if I am considered a good customer, let me know =) 

UPDATE on corrado....after having wire after wire give different ohms, etc... and wire tucking etc....Miguel and I decided....fark it.....so I got a very nice digi 1 harness from vr6corrado420....great seller..... 

We removed the tucked and butt connected nightmare....and put the stock one back. All we need to do is extend 3 plugs.....and two wires....refill with coolant and the damn thing may actually run. This decision totally reenergized my love for the blue balls rado:heart:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dpgreek said:


> UPDATE on corrado....after having wire after wire give different ohms, etc... and wire tucking etc....Miguel and I decided....fark it.....so I got a very nice digi 1 harness from vr6corrado420....great seller.....
> 
> We removed the tucked and butt connected nightmare....and put the stock one back. All we need to do is extend 3 plugs.....and two wires....refill with coolant and the damn thing may actually run. This decision totally reenergized my love for the blue balls rado:heart:


 Looking forward seeing this one done :thumbup:... finally :laugh: 

:beer:


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

I give you alot of credit for sticking with this build. Its so hard to "hang in there" when a project takes so long to finish. Just keep thinking of the day you get to take her to the show :beer:


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

dpgreek said:


> if I am considered a good customer, let me know =)
> 
> UPDATE on corrado....after having wire after wire give different ohms, etc... and wire tucking etc....Miguel and I decided....fark it.....so I got a very nice digi 1 harness from vr6corrado420....great seller.....
> 
> We removed the tucked and butt connected nightmare....and put the stock one back. All we need to do is extend 3 plugs.....and two wires....refill with coolant and the damn thing may actually run. This decision totally reenergized my love for the blue balls rado:heart:


 that mr.miguel to you :laugh: are you going sell the wired tuck digi-1 harness-mad money for 5 different color wires in one. :screwy: bring some :beer: i want see to see it run before g60 parts become paper wieght


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

chc-rado said:


> that mr.miguel to you :laugh: are you going sell the wired tuck digi-1 harness-mad money for 5 different color wires in one. :screwy: bring some :beer: i want see to see it run before g60 parts become paper wieght


 That multi-colored nightmare wouldn't have been so bad if the geniuses that were previously in charge of this project hadn't cut the harness at the ECU :banghead::banghead: 

So many hours on the phone with Dimitri playing what colors do what :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

very true on the phone time.....lol....but I know how you like phone sex kyle...you couldn't resist...hahaha....


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

updates?


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

Earth to dpgreek. When will you have time to work on the blue balls rado. Sowo coming around the corner. Are you going to be there. Not the rado. I have some ideas and solution to g60 project. And not 24v awd vr6 either. Lol.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

call me up...... my latest idea is emptying my garage of this thing.... I never have time to work on it and could sure use the money


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dpgreek said:


> call me up...... my latest idea is emptying my garage of this thing.... I never have time to work on it and could sure use the money


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

I don't know what to do man. it's like I just can't make progress. between two jobs, kid and big fat greek family and miguel's schedule too...I can never find time to work on it. we'll see. and what really sucks is if I sell, the hit I'll probably have to take


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dpgreek said:


> I don't know what to do man. it's like I just can't make progress. between two jobs, kid and big fat greek family and miguel's schedule too...I can never find time to work on it. we'll see. and what really sucks is if I sell, the hit I'll probably have to take


Dood, DO NOT SELL!!!!!

Not to say what to do, but man I'd hate to see this. Fu(k noticeable progress, work on it in your spare free time, I know which isn't much right now, but still, patience brotha, things will work themselves out :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Dood, DO NOT SELL!!!!!
> 
> Not to say what to do, but man I'd hate to see this. Fu(k noticeable progress, work on it in your spare free time, I know which isn't much right now, but still, patience brotha, things will work themselves out :beer:


^^x2

After all this hard work on it??? 

Same here too, job, family (greek too, lol ) etc. do not have much free time either, but whenever I get a free Saturday I work on my MK1 project myself...so I'd say hang in there, enjoy it for what it is - a project  :thumbup: 
No-one is rushing you to finish it anyway, lol :laugh:


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Dood, DO NOT SELL!!!!!
> 
> Not to say what to do, but man I'd hate to see this. Fu(k noticeable progress, work on it in your spare free time, I know which isn't much right now, but still, patience brotha, things will work themselves out :beer:


this x 1000 :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> No-one is rushing you to finish it anyway, lol :laugh:


Just James and don't worry about him, he's far enough away :laugh:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*6.5.11 UPDATE* 

Thankfully Miguel had some free time and was able to come over and rock out the wiring. I had recently got a new wiring harness because the wire tuck was just not working out. Cables under car were disgusting, and subject to danger/heat. Grounds were iffy....weren't getting good current, etc.... 

I decided to keep the wiring from fuse box in frame rail....but instead of them being wired to a makeshift 5 pin connector....Miguel cut the wires, and reconnected to their proper locations (coil, starter, etc.. VDO gauges). 

Wiring from ECU is the factory loom, but extended in a few spots to make for hiding (fuel injectors, CO Pot, ISV...etc...) 

I picked up a great battery for a good price - so now we'll have fresh power without half ass batteries. (PS...anyone need a kinetik 1400 battery?) I was able to also get the MKIII black Cabrio sun visors in, the oh-sh*t handle, the gas tank door on.....and was able to get some light shed on the Corbeau seat brackets issue. Miguel is going to take the stock OEM pin that goes into the bracket on the floorboard and probably die out the small part to be able to fit a nut on there to keep the aftermarket seat bracket from wobbling. My father in law also recommended we use some spacers to keep the back sliding points in the rails a bit more secure. 

Next up: finish coil wiring, finish o2 sensor extension, put in coolant, fix power steering bottle leak, adjust ebrake ---> finish center console installation. Then...hopefully can crank it up.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^That is good news right there :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Might just beat Kyle's build.... :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> Might just beat Kyle's build.... :laugh:


 Kyle has a build project going on? :sly:  



Oh, you mean his MK1 Cabrio..................


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You didn't know Kyle is building a full size Lego Corrado with Lego busted Glader?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> You didn't know Kyle is building a full size Lego Corrado with Lego busted Glader?


 AND a Lego VR6 swap!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

make sure you put the lego air bags on it and LOWER IT


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dpgreek said:


> make sure you put the lego air bags on it and LOWER IT


 I have Lego static drop. Lego air bags are for Lego chumps :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

totally for the lego convo...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

and for kyle's hooker and blow addictions


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

getting the seat bracket pins back from Miguel today. Gonna try those out and see if that and washers on the back side of the rails don't cure the wobble problem.


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

keep up the awesome work! I hope I can see this thing at a show one day :thumbup:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks bud!


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

dpgreek said:


> getting the seat bracket pins back from Miguel today. Gonna try those out and see if that and washers on the back side of the rails don't cure the wobble problem.


 Hey malaka. . If the bolt works. Post it so I see my free invention. :laugh: at least sit in the car and image how the engine will sound. No wet dream in seat please. :what:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

Lotta folks don't realize that I drive my corrado every Friday.... I sit inside, make engine revving sounds.....and I really fly. Off the line, I'm pretty unbeatable. I'm also the only Corrado sitting on 26"s without rubbing or doing VR fenders....:laugh: 

Will post the seat bolts later today.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

dpgreek said:


> Lotta folks don't realize that I drive my corrado every Friday.... I sit inside, make engine revving sounds.....and I really fly. Off the line, I'm pretty unbeatable. I'm also the only Corrado sitting on 26"s without rubbing or doing VR fenders....:laugh:
> 
> Will post the seat bolts later today.



I _knew _this was you... :laugh::wave:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

autotragik b3attlewagen said:


> I _knew _this was you... :laugh::wave:


:laugh:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

I roll with style and without gasoline:beer:.....


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i demand updates


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

autotragik b3attlewagen said:


> i demand updates


 opcorn:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> opcorn:


 opcorn:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*8.13.11 UPDATE*

Been way too long, but work and life have been way too busy. anyway, managed to get Miguel over here yesterday and for now, all is wired with new harness (including VDO gauges, senders, sensors, injectors, etc..only thing left is 02 senor, but were saving that for when we have to fix shifter. Miguel was able to pinpoint a fw quetion mark wires and now time for wire clean up. also with his custom seat bracket screws I was able to get the seats locked down,

Next steps, wire clean up, coolant refill and shifter fix up. 
:beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

updates?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Xmas 2015 :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Xmas 2015 :thumbup:


:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

great thread just read the whole thing
subscribed of course
hope to see it moving soon:thumbup:

greetings from greece


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

very very very belated update....

Miguel came by....we filled with coolant...made sure all grounds were right.....checked fuel pump...( i think gas was low....we filled it up half way)....cranked it up and....and it started it up one or twice.

then a blessing in disguise happened.....no a meteor didn't hit my garage.

a rag we had left to catch fuel from the line going to fuel rail got caught up in serp belt and busted the eyelet on the charger bracket with pulley. In doing so, we realized why fitting a belt was so damn hard....it was because the engine I bought had a smaller pulley in one spot on the charger bracket. And from what Miguel said, it's supposed to be botht he same size. Luckily I have the old belt and Miguel has a bracket. 

SO, time to get back to ratchetin stuff. good part is....it started up.

D


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dpgreek said:


> very very very belated update....
> 
> Miguel came by....we filled with coolant...made sure all grounds were right.....checked fuel pump...( i think gas was low....we filled it up half way)....cranked it up and....and it started it up one or twice.
> 
> ...


Damn buddy.... 

Atleast no severe damage was caused ....and hey, it fired up


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Xmas 2012? Sorry had to do that... 

Some day I'll go back through this thread and see how many years of Christmas posts I have on this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

There always new finding with this G60 project. Good bad and WTF moments. :laugh: seeing and dealing with this project is a blast. I'm glad it be one time deal this setup.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

hahah james...I think that's hilarious dude....hahaha so true too. I don't know man. It cranked up twice the other day...so it's right there. Just need to grind that bracked, spacer it out and get the right pulley / belt on there.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Its probably good you have taken time away from it and come back from time to time. If you mess with it too much it could make you want to get rid of it. 

Can't wait to see the day its running and on the road! :thumbup:


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

dogger said:


> Its probably good you have taken time away from it and come back from time to time. If you mess with it too much it could make you want to get rid of it.
> 
> Can't wait to see the day its running and on the road! :thumbup:


 all i can say after going through these posts is AWESOME


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn D,

I did not know you were still at it with this car.. Whats the progress? Am i gonna see it soon?

Elvir


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Last I heard he had it for sale...


Which is sad, cause it was an awesome project to see completed - it was one of my favourite build threads here personally. But that's how life is sometimes - things happened different from what you planned (I should know, I ditched my MK1 project too)


----------



## VWcorrado1994 (Jun 14, 2012)

Toffeerado said:


> that hole is still in ur fire wall, that would bother me and it does I forgot to do it on my VR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can still see some red by the rain tray. did you get to paint it or did you just leave it like that?
i am painting my yellow g60 black and was wondering if it was easy to get peint in there?


----------

